# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?*
*Quelle place ont les maths dans votre mtier et votre parcours ?*


Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?

La question mrite d'tre pose. Certes, l'informatique est  classer, dans le systme universitaire, du cot des sciences "dures", par oppositions aux sciences sociales et humaines. L'enseignement des mathmatiques et la rigueur qu'elles amnent paraissent donc indispensable.

Pourtant, beaucoup, comme Alan Skorkin - qui vient d'aborder ce sujet sur son blog -, reconnaissent  qu'ils n'ont jamais vraiment eu besoin des maths dans leur travail.

La position de Alan Skorkin est cependant intressante car il ne jette pas pour autant les mathmatiques aux orties. Bien au contraire. Pour lui, un certain niveau de dveloppement exige des comptences radicalement suprieures au travail commun et rptitif que l'ont peut rencontrer quotidiennement quand on est programmeurs..

Ce niveau ne peut tre atteint, d'aprs lui, qu'avec les mathmatiques.

_"Maintenant, partout o je me tourne, je vois des mathmatiques et je n'en ressens que plus fort mes lacunes. J'en suis arriv  la conclusion que vous avez besoin d'un niveau dcent de connaissances en mathmatiques si vous voulez faire des choses intressantes avec des ordinateurs [comme] de la cryptographie, des jeux qui inclut de l'Intelligence Artificielle, de la compression, des algorithmes gntiques, de la 3D, etc. Vous aurez besoin des maths pour comprendre les thories derrire chacun de ces champs"_.

Et d'en conclure que cette comprhension permet de matriser, de grer et de dvelopper des applications dans ces domaines plutt que de se contenter d'utiliser  plus ou moins aveuglment  ce qui existe dj.

Les mathmatiques permettraient donc _"de comprendre ce qui fait que les chosent collent plutt que d'assembler des bouts de code en priant pour qu'au bout du compte a fonctionne  peu prs comme c'est suppos le faire"_. La satisfaction du travail matris n'en est que largement suprieure.

Bref, bien souvent les dveloppeurs disent qu'ils n'ont plus touch aux maths depuis de longues annes (la facult ou l'cole), voire que cette manire devient inutile dans la vie professionnelle.

Ils ont certainement raison.

Tout comme Alan Skorkin a aussi certainement raison lorsqu'il dit que _"les mathmatiques ne font pas les bons dveloppeurs, mais elles font les dveloppeurs exceptionnels"_ (_"You Dont Need Math Skills To Be A Good Developer But You Do Need Them To Be A Great One"_).


Reste une question : *et pour vous, les maths sont-elles inutiles ou centrales dans votre travail et votre parcours de dveloppeur ?*



Source : Le blog de Alan Skorkin

----------


## scorpking

En utilisant google map api j'ai t amen a travailler avec les polygones et a crer une fonction permettant de tracer un polygone a partir d'un nuage de point je n'aurai rien pu faire sans les mathmatiques.

de plus je trouve que la rflexion logique qu'on doit appliquer dans le dveloppement ou dans la conception d'une base de donne est une logique purement mathmatique.

je pense que les mathmatiques et l'informatique sont complmentaires mme si on n'utilise pas des logarithme et des exponentiels dans tous les programmes que l'on dveloppe.

----------


## kaymak

Ca dpend du domaine de dveloppement.
En info gestion, ce que je fais essentiellement, j'ai rarement besoin de mes maths.
Mais ds que je fais un peu de programmation oriente ihm les connaissances en maths peuvent s'avrer ncessaires, mme des choses trs simple.

----------


## MigouW

Actuellement , pour ce que je fais, je ne me sert pas vraiment des mathmatiques avanc dans les programmes que je dveloppe; la plupart des calculs se rsume aux opration de primaire : addition, soustraction, multiplication et division. 

Bien sur les programmes sur lesquels je travaille ne font pas partis de ceux qui rvolutionneront l'informatique.

----------


## Jix13

En gestion un peu d'algbre de boole, et les oprations de base.

----------


## drcd

Les mathmatiques sont fondamentaux pour la POO. Lorsqu'on defini une architecture objet, on se retrouve face  des problmatique lis aux espace vectoriel et autres thorie des ensemble. Et je ne parle meme pas de 3D ou une partie des cours d'analyse de prepa est bien utile.Donc obligatoire d'apres moi.

----------


## j.peg

Bon , ben , moi je n'ai pas touch  la grammaire franaise depuis au moins 30 ans . est-ce  dire que a ne m'a servi  rien? Pas du tout, bien videmment. 

Idem pour les maths: ce n'est pas parce quon ne les utilise pas directement et consciemment tous les jours qu'elles ne nous servent pas... 

Au del d'tre une science "dure" les mathmatiques sont surtout une mthode de formation et d'apprentissage de la logique, du raisonnement, de la dmonstration , autant de choses que l'on garde toute sa vie. Et qui peuvent servir dans bien des mtiers y compris l'informatique et le dveloppement. 

Aprs , est-ce indispensable? C'est une autre question... laquelle devraient rpondre ceux qui n'ont pas de formation en maths... pour autant qu'ils puissent savoir ce qu'ils ignorent...

----------


## Guilp

Un dveloppeur classique (dev J2EE ou .NET classique, par exemple) n'aura en effet jamais besoins des maths qu'il a appris  la fac.  Mais l o ceux-ci sont indispensables, c'est que a permet de se spcialiser non pas juste en "dveloppeur classique", mais d'avoir les outils pour se spcialiser dans tout type de dveloppement.  (recherche oprationnelle, crypto, calcul matriciel notamment en prog 3D, et j'en passe).

Bref, tout comme les cours de programmation oriente objet ne sont pas indispensables pour tre un trs bon codeur C, mais ils sont l pour pouvoir se spcialiser dans tous les domaines qui ont besoins de la poo.  Les maths, c'est pareil, c'est pour a que c'est indispensable des les avoir  la fac... pour ne pas tre limit dans ses choix de spcialisation.

ps: et pour rpondre  la question sur son parcours: moi je dis justement merci aux cours de math, car quand j'ai vu que dev J2EE ou .NET ne me plaisait pas tout  fait, j'ai pu directement me rorienter dans ma spcialit actuelle, aide  la dcision (dev RO), qui demande la maitrise de beaucoup de concepts mathmatiques.

----------


## goomazio

> Bon , ben , moi je n'ai pas touch  la grammaire franaise depuis au moins 30 ans . est-ce  dire que a ne m'a servi  rien? Pas du tout, bien videmment. 
> 
> Aprs , est-ce indispensable? C'est une autre question... laquelle devraient rpondre ceux qui n'ont pas de formation en maths... pour autant qu'ils puissent savoir ce qu'ils ignorent...


+1

C'est plutt difficile de savoir exactement, concrtement, ce que les mathmatiques nous apportent. On peut toujours parler de la logique, de raisonnement, mais ce serait intressant d'avoir plus de dtails  ::D:

----------


## azimut2

Celui qui progresse le plus en programmation, c'est celui qui potasse la doc et qui est motiv, cela vaut tous les diplmes. De toutes faons ceux qui ont de bons diplmes en maths ne restent pas programmeurs, ils passent rapidement dans le management car on gagne plus dans le management.

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!

Mon opinion est qu'une bonne formation mathmatique de base est utile  tous. Encore faudrait-il qu'elle soit donne correctement. La premire chose que tout prof. de maths devrait faire, c'est de lire (ou relire) l'ouvrage de G. Polya: "Comment rsoudre un problme", en anglais: "How to solve it". Les maths ne doivent pas tre un exercice sado-masochiste, mais il faut motiver les lves en leur montrant " quoi a sert".

Ensuite, il y a une formation plus avance qui dpend de l'orientation des tudes, encore que... : j'ai vu une fois une annonce d'offre d'emploi d'une banque qui cherchait un dveloppeur matrisant la rsolution de l'quation de la chaleur (ou de Fourier); en effet, on trouve la mme quation dans l'valuation de certaines options.

Gnralement, un tudiant ne sait pas encore dans quel domaine il fera sa carrire; alors, que faire? Je pense d'une part que la formation (mathmatique ou autre) doit tre aussi gnrale que possible, mais, comme on ne peut pas tout inclure dans le plan d'tude, que l'essentiel est que le futur dveloppeur sache "apprendre  apprendre".

Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## HerculesPoireau

Bonjour  toutes et tous,
Pour rponde trs brivement, en AS3 si j'ai pas de math, je fais pas grand chose :/

----------


## tamiii

Quand j'ai fait l'IUT Informatique de Bordeaux 1, les maths etaient a mon sens indispensables. Expliquer la complexite d'un algo sans les maths ca me parait tendu. 

De plus, pour comprendre comment fonctionnent et comment optimiser les methodes de tri de structure de donnees (bubble sort, dichotomie, ...) dans des langages de bas niveau (C, C++ par exemple), ca se fait via les maths.

M'enfin, arrive en ecole, on decouvre j2ee et compagnie et on fait monArrayList.sort() et paf ca fait des chocapics. Personnellement, je ne me sers plus du tout des maths comme je m'en servais a l'universite. Faire des CRUD, reflechir a des architectures web, maitriser des frameworks, comprendre les specs business, etc... Ne me demandent pas de faire de maths.

En revanche, j'estime que ceux qui veulent devenir ingenieur en dev doivent a tout prix passer par l'acquisition de solides competences en maths, afin d'avoir une logique de raisonnement efficace. Je vois dans mon boulot, ceux qui sont inge dev et qui ont fait beaucoup de maths dans leur passe, "tiltent" beaucoup plus vite quand il s'agit d'apprendre quelque chose de nouveau - compare a celui qui a appris sur le tas et qui ne sort pas d'une formation matheuse a la base. My 2cents.

----------


## metagoto

*Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?*

Oui.

Ne serait-ce que pour comprendre les autres _bons dveloppeurs_.  ::ccool::

----------


## Thorna

Euh... ?!?
Quelque soit en gros le sujet du dveloppement dans le genre technique/scientifique, il y a des bibliothques/outils/moteurs/etc. qui font le tout sans qu'on se fatigue. Pourquoi savoir les maths?
A moins qu'on soit responsable du fonctionnement de l'acclrateur du CERN (et encore...), il suffit de bien chercher pour trouver presque tout ce qu'on veut.

(ex maths-sp M)

----------


## sidev

Etre bon en math permet de matriser la complexit des problmes. Mais les mathmatgiques peuvent servir directement aussi mme en info gestion. On peut mieux comprendre certains formules des finances et des statistiques et savoir comment les intgrer  nos projets. J'tais pas aussi matheu que certains anciens camarades et je peux vous assurer qu'il vont plus vite en code que moi.

Mme l'lectronique qui me paraissait un peu trop me sert aujourd'hui pour programmer certains matriels.

----------


## grunk

Etre bon en math n'est pas forcment indispensable selon les domaines de programmation.
En web : je n'utilise que rarement des maths avances
En traitement d'image , 3D , ... en revanche c'est une toute autre histoire

Cependant la logique, la rflexion qu'apporte les maths est indispensable  tout dveloppeur. Je doute mme que quelqu'un qui a toujours t hermtique aux maths (quelque soit le niveau) puisse aimer programmer.

----------


## Isukthar

> Euh... ?!?
> Quelque soit en gros le sujet du dveloppement dans le genre technique/scientifique, il y a des bibliothques/outils/moteurs/etc. qui font le tout sans qu'on se fatigue. Pourquoi savoir les maths?
> A moins qu'on soit responsable du fonctionnement de l'acclrateur du CERN (et encore...), il suffit de bien chercher pour trouver presque tout ce qu'on veut.
> 
> (ex maths-sp M)


Dvelopper sans savoir ce qu'on utilise, c'est pas a tre un bon dveloppeur. Personnellement, j'ai eu une bonne dose de math dans ma formation et c'est plus tard que je me suis rendu compte  quel point c'tait important, notamment pour tablir des modles pour la complexit des algorithmes, la 3D ou le multimdia de manire gnrale, l'IA, ...

----------


## Invit

> ceux qui veulent devenir ingenieur en dev doivent a tout prix passer par l'acquisition de solides competences en maths, afin d'avoir une logique de raisonnement efficace.


Je dirais plutt que pour tre bon en math il faut avoir une bonne logique.

C'est quand mme avec le math que l'on arrive  faire les plus belles choses par contre il n'est pas specialement utile de connaitre le sumume des maths savoir manipuler  les bases c'est pour moi le plus important avec un simple produit en croix on peut faire des merveilles.

----------


## manzeki

Tout dpend de la complexit du projet et de l'industrie.

Celui qui a plus d'outils et qui sait les exploiter aura toujours une longueur d'avance en terme de productivit et de capacit  rsoudre les problmes.

La programmation n'est qu'une tape du dveloppement. On a recours aux maths pour analyser un problme, programmer, optimiser et tester.

Exemple : Le programmeur Web ne doit pas se limiter  faire quelques requtes sql et et concatener des chaines de caractres.

----------


## micka132

Il faut peut tre dfinir quand est-ce que l'on considre que l'on fait des math.
En effet, si l'on ne fait plus de math depuis bac+2, mais que l'on a fait une prpa math sup/math sp ,l'on n'aura pas vraiment la mme dfinition de ce que sont les Math qu'un bts ou un iut informatique!

Il en dcoule alors que lorsqu'il faudra aligner 3 formules de trigonomtrie, certains regretteront de ne pas avoir mieux suivi le mono cours de math de la semaine, quand d'autre sourirons en mmoire des exercices pour se chauffer.

Aprs il est certains que selon le domaine, les maths ncessaire dpassent ce cadre l, mais je pense surtout que c'est dans le milieu de la recherche o il est ncessaire de maitriser des maths plus avancs. Lorsque les algorithmes dbarquent dans le milieu productif, seuls quelques personnes regarderont la rflexion mathmatique.

----------


## jkakim

Sincerment j'ai eu des profs qui m'ont toujours parler de l'importance des maths dans le dveloppement mais personne ne m'a dit comment.

c'est pour dire nous l'utilisons sans pour autant le savoir vraiment en gnral.
Mais il arrive de fois, dans un projet, de faire appel aux principes et thorie mathematiques. Et c'est l qu'on sens la diffrence; dans les algo; la modlisation du problme; tablissement des limites du systme et des champs d'actions des entits.

Les maths c'est trs efficace lors de la conception; plus encore l'ALGEBRE.

----------


## Manuk

Je suis dveloppeur web et contrairement  ce qui a t dit prcdemment, les maths me sont forts utiles.

J'ai toujours eu horreur des maths sauf lorsqu'elles taient appliques.
Lors de ma formation j'ai eu un tas de math (analyse, trigo, stats) et surtout un cours "Mathmatiques pour l'informatique" bas sur [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Discrete-Mathematics-Applications-Kenneth-Rosen/dp/0072899050"]ce livre[/ame] => rcurrence, graphes, digraphes, ensembles, monodes, arbres, complexit, treillis, Boole, etc. etc.

Les maths ne sont pas utiles pour dvelopper le site de la boulangerie du coin mais dans des applications web industrielles, les maths sont de rigueur ainsi que pour l'optimisation ! 

On trouve de tout dans le domaine du web et il m'arrive de temps  autre de travailler avec des dveloppeurs web qui ont appris sur le tas... et comme je dis souvent : "Ils font rentrer un rond dans un triangle et ils tapent au marteau pour tre sur que ce passe" ... bref c'est fait " l'arrache" comme on dit. 

Avec ma formation, je rflchis beaucoup plus avant de coder et les maths (la logique des maths) me servent normment.  

Dernier exemple concret : Des stats assez pousses en SEO afin de modifier le site en fonction de ces stats ...  

My 2cents  :;):

----------


## Bruno PICART

Le fait d'tre bon en maths montre seulement que vous avez des qualits pour mener des raisonnements abstraits. Pour un dveloppeur, c'est sa capacit  l'abstraction qui est importante.

L'implmentation des fonctionnalits de calcul numrique dans une application scientifique reprsente entre 15 et 20 % du temps ncessaire  son dveloppement. Pas plus.

A partir de l, je souhaite bon apptit au troll nomm "Slection par les mathmatiques dans le systme ducatif franais".

----------


## blbird

> Le fait d'tre bon en maths montre seulement que vous avez des qualits pour mener des raisonnements abstraits. Pour un dveloppeur, c'est sa capacit  l'abstraction qui est importante.
> 
> L'implmentation des fonctionnalits de calcul numrique dans une application scientifique reprsente entre 15 et 20 % du temps ncessaire  son dveloppement. Pas plus.
> 
> A partir de l, je souhaite bon apptit au troll nomm "Slection par les mathmatiques dans le systme ducatif franais".


Compltement d'accord. C'est typiquement franco-franais ca.

Je n'ai que rarement eu besoins de maths, malgr de nombreux domaines diffrents, tant en architecture logicielle, qu'en dveloppement ou en gestion de projet.

Je pense au contraire que cette habitude de tout vouloir centrer sur les maths n'est pas forcment une bonne chose, c'est simplement une logique particulire. Il existe bien des moyens d'arriver  rsoudre des problmes.  :;): 

Ca me fait penser  mon DEUG d'info, o j'avais un ami qui tait nul en maths, mais qui arrivait  rsoudre les problmes de dessin technique (option) beaucoup plus vite que tout ceux qui appliquaient consciensieusement les modles mathmatiques.  ::ccool::

----------


## Meseira

L'informatique sans faire des maths? On dirait entendre mes lves de premire anne de fac... "Je code et a marche, donc c'est vrai!" Il serait possible de parler trs longtemps de l'norme stupidit de cette phrase.

Programmer signifie dcrire  une machine comment rsoudre un problme de faon  ce que cette dmarche soit correcte. Ce principe est celui de la preuve mathmatique et n'est pas un concept simple  apprhender. Pour ma part, je ne connais pas d'autre approche que celle des mathmatiques pour comprendre cette faon de penser (mais peut-tre est-ce un dformation professionnelle  ::):  ).

----------


## OWickerman

> Programmer signifie dcrire  une machine comment rsoudre un problme de faon  ce que cette dmarche soit correcte. Ce principe est celui de la preuve mathmatique et n'est pas un concept simple  apprhender. Pour ma part, je ne connais pas d'autre approche que celle des mathmatiques pour comprendre cette faon de penser (mais peut-tre est-ce un dformation professionnelle  ).


Thorie du langage et logique formelle permettent aussi de rsoudre des problmes  :;): 
Au final, on pourra dire que la logique formelle est un des avatars des mathmatiques, ce n'est peut-tre pas vrai.

----------


## source of energy

Je reste sans voie. Voyons, le dveloppement d'application nous demande constamment de faire des mathmatiques.  sa plus simple expression, un processeur ne sait que manipuler des nombres et effectuer des oprations mathmatique dessus.

Vous faites un IF, vous venez de faire des mathmatique. Certes, pour la majorit des programmeurs que je connais, ils sont tous capable de faire un IF de manire inn (si je peux m'exprimer ainsi), mais peux savent prendre une condition complexe et la simplifier. En fait, ils vont jusqu' essayer un OR ici, oups non sa marche pas un AND a place, non c pas sa je dois mettre un NOT avant lui puis un OR entre ses deux l... sa essaie  tton. Quand je vois que ma condition s'annonce complexe, crayon, papier, liste des proposition, puis formule, puis simplification. Sa me prends disons 5 minutes, je tests et gnralement (je ne suis pas parfait) sa fonctionne. J'ai vue de mes amis pass des heures  trouver leur bug !

Au final, tout ce qu'on fait en prog, c'est des math. Et de comprendre la logique mathmatique permet de mieux comprendre la raction de nos applications. C'est vrai qu'un personne peut probablement prendre Java, prendre une liste de note d'tudiant, tap quelque chose comme math.ecarttype(montableau) et puis recevoir le rsultat, sans mme savoir ce qu'est un cart type. Maintenant prenons notre joyeux programmeurs et demandons lui de faire son programme, mais cette fois si avec un langage qui ne possde pas une telle fonctionnalit... Notre champion court sur Internet  la recherche d'un code que quelqu'un aurait fait qui permet de faire sont calcul, mais ne comprends pas rellement le code de cette fameuse personne. Pour ma part, je dteste quand je ne suis pas en mesure de comprendre ce qu'un code d'une autre personne. Donc si nous prenons notre beau programmeur, qui possde des connaissances de base en mathmatique (tout en n'ayant jamais aborder la notion d'cart-type  ::roll::  ), et bien notre programmeur tape cart-type wiki dans Google, regarde la logique derrire, fabrique un algo et voil !

----------


## zeavan

Un bon developpeur/genie logiciel ne peut s'epanouir sans les maths, l'excelence dans cette matiere devrait etre obligatoire pour tout developpeur.

Je developpe essentiellement aujourd'hui en C#, et combine 2 projets (genetique + militaire), le projet militaire a beaucoup d'exigence mathematique et physique. 

Mais la question n'est pas est-ce que nous nous servons des maths dans nos projets mais  plutot est-ce que les developpeurs doues en maths sont amenes a plus de reussite dans leur travail, et bien oui sans aucune hesitation d'ailleur ceux-ci est vrai pour tout travail quelque peut exigant.

Dans certaines ecoles ou meme pays le droit d'access a l'apprentissage de certains metiers impliques des conditions, pour l'informatique par example mis a part l'examen de droit d'entree, il est exigee une note de 100/100 en math bac scientifique.

----------


## Lung

> Je doute mme que quelqu'un qui  toujours t hermtique aux maths (quelque soit le niveau) puisse aimer programmer.


Et pourtant.   ::mrgreen:: 
Mon niveau en math s'est arrt au collge.




> Dans certaines ecoles ou meme pays le droit d'access a l'apprentissage de certains metiers impliques des conditions, pour l'informatique par example mis a part l'examen de droit d'entree, il est exigee une note de 100/100 en math bac scientifique.


Et pourtant (derechef).
J'ai un bac lettres-art, et un DUT en informatique de gestion (et un DIADEME).

----------


## blbird

> Un bon developpeur/genie logiciel ne peut s'epanouir sans les maths, l'excelence dans cette matiere devrait etre obligatoire pour tout developpeur.
> [...]


C'est comme ceux qui ont fait leur service militaire, et qui pensent que s'ils avaient  choisir, ils le referaient, parce que ca leur a apport beaucoup.  ::mrgreen:: 
Pour faire de l'informatique, il faut tre logique. Et savoir tre logique, n'est pas forcment avoir un bon niveau en maths.
Cela peut certainement en aider certains, mais la plupart du temps, les maths n'ont rien d'un saint-graal dans les dveloppements standard informatique, hormis quelques spcialits (dv. scientifique, cration de logiciels 3D, ...).
Mais bon, je crois qu'il est impossible, en France, de convaincre qui que ce soit l-dessus. Pourtant, il suffit bien souvent de regarder autour de vous pour voir que beaucoup de dv. trs dous ont un niveau de maths trs moyen.  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je pense qu'avoir des bases en maths (niveau bac mme pas s) est indispensable.  

Je rsumerai mon opinion, ainsi :

"Un bon dveloppeur est souvent bon en maths, un bon en maths n'est pas forcment un bon dveloppeur !"

PS : J'espre ne froisser personne avec ce message !  ::hola::

----------


## cybermaxs

Bon en maths ?
Oui et non. Mis  part l'aspect calculatoire de certaines applications, quelqu'un de bon en maths, dveloppe sa logique et son raisonnement. C'est son lment qui selon moi est le plus important.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ajouterais qu'tre bon en maths ne fait pas tout.
> Etre capable d'crire en bon franais est tout aussi important. Et a, c'est pas gagn pour tout le monde.


C'est mme beaucoup plus important.

Savoir rsoudre un problme rapidement et plus simplement en s'aidant des maths c'est bien, mais si on a compris de travers la problmatique parce qu'on ne sait pas lire c'est moins bien.

J'ai eu 2 en math au BAC. J'ai appris ce qu'tais une fonction en scriptant pour un jeu vido quelques annes aprs, et quelques annes aprs j'en ai fait mon mtier.

Une personne peut tre nulle en math du fait de son pass (foutais rien en cours) et non parce qu'elle n'est pas logique.

Bref, je suis en profond dsaccord avec les gens qui prtendent qu'il est ncessaire voire indispensable d'tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur. C'est faux puisqu'tre mauvais en math ne veut pas dire tre mauvais en logique. C'est indispensable en fonction du projet.

Ceci dit, il faudra m'expliquer quelle est l'utilit de comprendre a pour utiliser l'algorithme RSA tant que le principe gnral est compris.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Moi je pense que les maths sont meme indispensables en informatique surtout dans le domaine algorithmique.  
Ne serait-ce que pour bien concevoir des algos, il faut une bonne dose de maths. Et plein de concepts informatiques ont comme base les maths ou ont t formaliss en maths. Par exemple : La rcursion (les suites logiques), les arbres, les graphes, la compilation, la programmation fonctionnelle, et  la liste est longue.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Ceci dit, il faudra m'expliquer quelle est l'utilit de comprendre a pour utiliser l'algorithme RSA tant que le principe gnral est compris.


Bah, on a besoin des maths pour formaliser ce genre de problme  et aprs son implmentation devient trs facile. Est ce que tu te vois crire un algo de crypto from scratch ????  ::aie:: 
J'aurais pay pour voir ca !!!

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> "Un bon dveloppeur est souvent bon en maths, un bon en maths n'est pas forcment un bon dveloppeur !"


Quand je vois la qualit des algo de certains programmeurs, moi je dirais :
"Y'a des programmeurs qui sont des mauvais matheux" !!

----------


## Marco46

> Bah, on a besoin des maths pour formaliser ce genre de problme  et aprs son implmentation devient trs facile. Est ce que tu te vois crire un algo de crypto from scratch ???? 
> J'aurais pay pour voir ca !!!


Utiliser ne signifie pas implmenter. 

Quand je veux utiliser RSA en Java j'utilise la JCE et ses providers, voire j'en rajoute avec BouncyCastle mais il ne me viendrait pas  l'esprit d'implmenter un provider perso. En C/C++ j'utiliserais OpenSSL, etc ...

Se serait mme une grave erreur de coder soi-mme  cause des failles de scurits possibles dues  mon implmentation perso non teste !

Donc je me rpte, qu'elle est l'utilit de comprendre la logique mathmatique interne  RSA si l'on comprend ses effets pour l'utiliser ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Utiliser ne signifie pas implmenter. 
> 
> Quand je veux utiliser RSA en Java j'utilise la JCE et ses providers, voire j'en rajoute avec BouncyCastle mais il ne me viendrait pas  l'esprit d'implmenter un provider perso. En C/C++ j'utiliserais OpenSSL, etc ...


Quand je parlais d'implem, ce n'est pas pour toi ou moi que c'est intressant (ne le prends par). Moi je voulais surtout mettre en avant le fait de formaliser un prob facilite son implmentation et les maths sont trs utiliss dans ce genre de situations.

----------


## Rams7s

> Ceci dit, il faudra m'expliquer quelle est l'utilit de comprendre a pour utiliser l'algorithme RSA tant que le principe gnral est compris.


 ::lol:: 
C'est le principe gnral que tu as mis en lien. ::lol:: 

Les maths c'est funky.

Aprs comprendre ce qui fait que les choses fonctionnent, a ne change rien au fait que a fonctionne effectivement. On peut tout  fait faire du java sans avoir la moindre ide de l'assembleur, le compilateur, comment a marche internet etc. On programme, on utilise les librairies/frameworks qu'il faut et a va fonctionner.
Aprs, il y a le bon chasseur, et le mauvais chasseur... :;):

----------


## dams78

Pour moi un bon matheu (pas forcment un gars super balze mais au moins qui tait  l'aise avec les chiffres et autres courbes) aura un certain esprit de logique. Et je pense qu'avec un bon esprit logique on peut prtendre  tre un bon dveloppeur.
Je pense que c'est ce qu'il va faire la diffrence entre un bon algorithme et du code piss  l'arrache... Avec Java et cie il faut reconnatre que coder n'est pas si compliqu que a, par contre faire du bon code, c'est l o il va tre ncessaire de rflchir.

----------


## ac_wingless

De quelles maths parle-t-on? Dans mon domaine (embarqu / industrie), il est difficile d'tre comptent sans avoir des bases (genre Math-sp), ne serait-ce que pour la comprhension du besoin client.
Mais je doute qu'on ait vraiment besoin de plus. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai une formation bien plus avance, mais je ne me sers pas des notions bac+4+, ni en conception ni en criture.

En revanche, j'ai constat qu'il est souvent trs utile d'tre familier avec la notation mathmatique de type bac+4+ pour comprendre correctement les travaux de recherche et les papiers scientifiques, qui font rarement l'effort d'tre didactiques. Or bien souvent, en particulier en HPC et GPGPU, les universitaires, pourtant rarement bon programmeurs, sont curieusement  la pointe de l'algorithmie!

----------


## bubulemaster

Bonjour,

Il me semble qu'un aspect de l'informatique n'a pas t abord.
En effet, on parle des maths qui aident le dveloppeur dans l'algorithme (dichotomie, RSA...).
Mais,  prsent, un aspect important dans la programmation est la "logique humaine" (ergonomie, simplicit...).
En effet, j'ai ctoy des "matheux" trs qualifi. Et il est clair, qu'tre bon en math est invitable dans le domaine de la recherche, scurit... pour dvelopper des conceptions/algorithme qui tiennent la route.
Par contre, j'ai aussi remarqu que ces gens l sont difficilement capable de simplifier les choses et de se mettre au niveau "de Mr & Mme ToutLeMonde".
En effet, pour utiliser leur programme, c'est trs compliqu car a demande des connaissances assez pousses (ce qui peut paraitre logique).
Le pire, c'est de leur demander de faire un programme ergonomique. C'est une catastrophe.

Donc, je pense, que le titre de l'article devrait tre "Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur technique ?".
Car dans le rle de dveloppeur, des nouvelles spcialits sont apparues.
Dvelopper une interface (esthtiquement, videmment, il faut des maths pour la performance)
Dvelopper un programme intuitif.

Donc, pour moi oui les maths sont importantes, mais tout dpend de ce qu'on programme (de notre mtier).

----------


## Patriarch24

"Avoir besoin des maths" : qu'est-ce que cela signifie ? Qu'on va se poser systmatiquement des questions d'algbre relationnel en crant un modle mtier ? Qu'on va prouver son algorithme en utilisant une mthode formelle ?
Ou bien : tiens, je fais du calcul de chemins, il faudrait que je trouve un algorithme, en me basant sur la thorie des graphes. Ou bien, l'algorithme A* va m'aider.

Il faut de mon avis se placer  deux niveaux : les maths en tant qu'outil (on travaille dans un domaine qui en requiert l'utilisation, ou bien on utilise tel ou tel algorithme), et les maths en tant qu'essence (les relations entre objets, ben c'est de l'algbre relationnel bien sr !). La deuxime catgorie me semble assez superflue, car bien programmer ne requiert en aucun cas d'avoir des connaissances profondes de l'algbre relationnel et autres thories des modles de calcul - sinon on n'aurait que des bac +5 en tant que dveloppeurs. La premire me semble utile, sans tre indispensable : c'est aussi de la culture, et cela permet d'viter de rinventer la roue, et de connaitre le domaine mtier. A part certains domaines, o les preuves formelles sont requises (systmes critiques : nuclaire, militaire, etc.), le niveau requis pour crire des programmes, mme de qualit, dans la majorit des cas n'a pas besoin d'tre trs lev. Bien entendu, a aide d'avoir des notions de gomtrie dans l'espace quand on fait de la 3D, mais a tombe dans le cadre du domaine mtier, pas de la programmation en elle-mme.

Pour terminer, je finirais par une nuance : un langage informatique est un moyen formel de communiquer avec une machine, et est donc par essence un outil mathmatique (la machine est base sur des principes logiques). Ainsi, en programmant, on fait obligatoirement des mathmatiques !

----------


## aurelien13008

Je dteste les maths et j'aime bien programmer, mais enfin c'est sr qu'il en faut et a ne veut pas dire que je fut mauvais dans cette matire, c'est sr qu'aprs, tout dpend du langage et du type de programme que l'on veut faire.

On fait plus ou moins des mathmatiques sans sans rendre compte c'est vrai.

----------


## requinham

Peut-tre que je n'ai pas compris la question mais ma rponse est la suivante  : 
je pense bien que les maths ne se rsument pas  une simple section dans les tudes qui tudie certain aspects thoriques... non les mathmatiques c'est une vie une perception abstraite et au mme temps profonde des choses, une philosophie, une gymnastique,... donc l'informatique demande un bon matheux puisqu'elle demande un cerveau ouvert en imagination et crativit et au mme temps logique, en fin ce sont les deux atouts les plus demands, du coup, ce ne sont que les fruits des maths, prenons l'exemple de la gomtrie: avant on pensait que dans un plan si on prend une droite et un point qui n'appartient pas  cette droite on ne peux passer qu'une seule 2eme droite parallle  la premire par ce point et  aprs viendra Lobatchevski pour dire qu'on ne peut passer aucune droite et affirme qu'il n'y a aucune contradiction logiquement, bref.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que si votre perception pour les maths se rsument  une branche thorique dans laquelle "on calcule des machins qui ne servent  rien", vous devriez tre  ct de la plaque par contre vous devriez savoir que l'informatique dans tous ses aspect sn'est que du math.

----------


## McM

Je pense sincrement que pour tre bon dveloppeur, il faut avoir un bon niveau en logique. Niveau qui nous vient de nos cours de maths / algorithmique.
Comme il a t dit plus haut, tu peux tre un bon dveloppeur d'applications standards, mais ds qu'il s'agit d'attaquer des problmes particuliers, genre coder un checksum, le temps pass varie pas mal suivant les dveloppeurs et leur rigueur mathmatique.

Mais a ne fait pas tout. Il y a aussi une grosse diffrence entre le langage objet (java) et le langage procdural (plsql). Je suis bon dans l'un mais pas du tout dans l'autre.

----------


## Tartiflette38

La  question que je me pose : les maths et le dveloppement demandent-ils les mme facults d'abstraction et de dduction logique ?  Pour moi a serai oui .
La personne attire par les maths le sera elle pour les dveloppements et inversement ? je pense aussi que oui.
Donc est il possible de penser que souvent les matheux sont plus  l'aise sur PC et inversement oui. Mais qu'il existe une relle synergie profonde entre les deux , dans le cas gnral ... J'ai des doutes mme si mon avis n'est pas tranch ( j'ai des exemples, mais ils sont rares, et les applicatifs mathmatique eux mme) .

----------


## Marco46

Je vois pas le rapport entre crire un diagramme de classe reprsentant une gestion de Devis ou de Factures et faire des maths.

Je veux bien qu'en informatique industrielle ou pour de l'infographie les maths soient une ncessit vitale mais pour l'info de gestion a me fait vraiment marrer.

----------


## rootOfAllDevil

Je pense qu'il faut d'abord dfnir le terme "tre bon en math".
De nos jours tous les algorithmes et leur efficacit sont disponibles sur internet. On peut donc les utiliser sans vraiment comprendre le concept mathmatique derrire. En 3D par exemple, a-t-on vraiment besoin de pouvoir dmontrer une matrice de rotation pour savoir comment le programmer ??
Je pense que ce qui est plus important qu'tre bon en math serait de savoir quels outils utiliser pour arriver  rsoudre les problmes rencontrs.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

De quoi a-t-on besoin pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?

Avant-tout, de rigueur et d'organisation. Il faut savoir examiner un problme tel qu'il est, le dcomposer en problmes plus simples qu'on sait solutionner. 
Il faut savoir prendre les briques qui sont  notre disposition et trouver le bon chemin pour les assembler de faon  obtenir le rsultat voulu.

En un mot, il faut savoir rflchir et raisonner.

Dans la socit actuelle, on enseigne ces qualits par l'intermdiaire des mathmatiques. Les mathmatiques y font appel. On ne peut pas tre bon en mathmatique si on n'a pas ces qualits, donc tre bon en math aide pour tre un bon dveloppeur. Pourtant un bon mathmaticien ne fait pas un bon dveloppeur pour autant.

Trs sincrement, vous calculez une drive, une intgrale, un dveloppement limit, un rotationnel ou un sinus hyperbolique tous les jours ? 
Depuis que j'ai quitt l'cole, je n'utilise gure plus que les 4 oprateurs de bases.

Aussi, si les mathmatiques apportent 10% de savoir faire utile, elles apportent aussi 90% de pertes de temps qui ne serviront qu' une minorit.

Il y a d'autres faons d'apprendre la rigueur et le raisonnement que par les mathmatiques. Il serait prfrable par exemple, d'enseigner l'informatique, l'algorithmie et la programmation ds le lyce, et de rserver les maths plus pousses  ceux qui veullent se spcialiser dans cette voie.

J'ai eu un clavier entre les mains depuis que je sais lire et crire. Je programme depuis l'cole primaire. 
En un mot, j'ai appris  programmer avant les mathmatiques. C'est l'informatique qui m'a permis d'tre bon en math, et pas l'inverse...

----------


## nicolofontana12

Moi je crois que oui il faut une bonne connaissance en Mathmatique pour tre bon developpeur.

Car il y a certaine logique et de discussion qu'il faut rellement avoir pour pouvoir dvelopper.

Certes les mathematiques n'interviennent pas matriellement dans le dveloppement mais sachez qu'il intervient en apportant sa logique, ses rflexes ....


Moi j'ai une licence en Mathematique, en dveloppant je sens que je me rapproche des mathematiques!

----------


## Pascal Fonteneau

J'ai quitt l'cole trs jeune (16 ans) avec un simple CAP. Autant dire que dans mon cas, 'les identits remarquables' je n'ai mme pas eu le temps de les remarquer  ::mrgreen:: 

Sans notion de maths importantes, on peut toutefois s'clater en informatique. Par exemple, des solveurs d'integrammes ou de sudokus peuvent parfaitement tre rsolus uniquement par la logique, je l'ai fait.

Je n'ai pas la prtention de me considrer comme un bon programmeur, mais je n'ai pas non plus de complexe concernant la qualit de mon travail.

Mon constat est le suivant, pas besoin de maths pour tre un bon programmeur. Mais, je reconnais volontiers que les maths ouvrent bien des horizons qui sinon restent inaccessibles.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Comme je l'ai dj dit, les maths peuvent servir, mais dans mon boulot (informatique de gestion - de production et commerciale) j'avouerai que les notions de comptabilit et de gestion que j'ai eu lors de ma formation, me servent bien plus que les maths ! 

Je pense que les connaissances ncessaires pour dvelopper dpendent avant tout de ce que l'on dveloppe. Et bien plus que les maths, c'est de la rigueur, de la logique et d'ouverture d'esprit qu'un bon dveloppeur a besoin !  ::ccool::

----------


## B.AF

Sans rentrer dans un litisme que je trouve sordide depuis quelques annes, quelqu'un qui a fait des maths intensives et n'a aucune culture gnrale a beaucoup plus de chances d'tre un mauvais dveloppeur qu'une personne ayant une culture gnrale ainsi que des connaissances en maths.
L'informatique  bas niveau soit demande des connaissances mathmatiques, soit, dans certains secteurs spcialiss soit, mais faire des maths n'est pas la panace absolue. Heureusement, pour le monde, il n'y a pas que les ingnieurs et les mathmaticiens qui ont contribu  son volution.

Un bon dveloppeur sera quelqu'un qui :
- Peut analyser et comprendre 
- Peut abstraire
- Peut absorber des notions htrognes

J'ai professionnellement assist  l'chec de mathmaticiens "brillants" qui taient tellement abstraits qu'ils en ont oubli les contraintes de base.

Quand on manipule des sries, on ne peut pas tout rsumer  des valeurs discrtes, des ensembles et des matrices. Il y a des rgles  comprendre qui parfois n'ont rien de mathmatique.

----------


## madfu

Difficile de rpondre  la question.

J'ai souvent constat que les dveloppeurs qui percutaient rapidement face  un problme nouveau avaient suivi une formation pousse en math. Aprs c'est videmment du ressenti, ce n'en faisait pas forcment de bons concepteurs, etc..mais tout de mme je pense que a apporte une comptence de "rationalisation" qui est bien utile lorsque l'on a affaire  des problmatiques complexes.

Aprs les maths amnent aussi des connaissances clairement identifiables qui ouvrent des horizons difficilement accessibles au nophyte (finance, programmation graphique etc..). Certains projets de ma boite d'ailleurs trs intressants m'ont t inaccessibles du fait de mon manque de comptences en math (compression de donnes, 3D etc..) du coup j'envisage de faire un "raffraichissement" scientifique histoire de pouvoir aborder sereinement plus de projets.




> Et bien plus que les maths, c'est de la rigueur, de la logique et d'ouverture d'esprit qu'un bon dveloppeur a besoin !


Il m'est arriv de croiser aussi des non matheux qui possdaient ces qualits mais ce sont des qualits qu'une bonne formation en math devraient apporter de toute faon. 

Personnellement, je considre les mathmatiques comme un outil puissant qui peut tre trs utile dans la palette d'un dveloppeur, aprs est-ce que c'est indispensable ben tout dpend de vos aspirations et du mtier de dveloppeur que vous exercez mais il est clair qu'il existe de nombreux domaines qui s'en passent trs bien.

----------


## Amine_sas

Bonjour,

Ayant une formation trs sommaire en math pendant mes premires annes  la fac, je dtestais les mathmatiques de tout mon cur.  Plus maintenant aprs avoir travaill sur des projets de fouille de donnes et apprentissage statistique (et je le fais toujours).

J'avoue que je dprimais au dbut en tant oblig d'tudier des choses thoriques dont je n'avais absolument aucune ide et de comprendre des formules qui font froid au dos. Mais bon, au bout de certain temps j'ai pu acqurir des connaissances qui n'ont pas seulement transform ma vision des maths mais qui ont chang ma vie.

Certes, on n'est pas oblig d'tre bon en math pour bien programmer, j'en ai mme la conviction car j'ai lu pas mal de code crit par des chercheurs que je trouve loin d'tre lgant (les matheux taient rputs par leur programmes Fortran _buggs_  ::aie:: . J'espre que cela ne touche personne).

En revanche, il faut, devant beaucoup de problmes, avoir un background assez pouss en math sinon on ne peut absolument pas trouver de solution.
Sans les maths, les structures de donnes avances telles que les map et tables de hachage, les expression rgulires, les SGBDR n'existeraient pas, et la liste est encore trs longue...

----------


## ZeRevo

Une application informatique demande d'tre comprhensible par les autres dveloppeurs afin d'tre facilement maintenable.

Vu la manire dont un prof de maths prsente son cours, je ne pense pas qu'il faille tre bon en maths pour tre un bon programmeur.

Je verrai plutt un programmeur plus proche d'un littraire que d'un matheux. Ecrire une application revient  crire un livre, avec sa grammaire, ses pages, ses lignes, ses figures de style(algo).

----------


## Amine_sas

> Une application informatique demande d'tre comprhensible par les autres dveloppeurs afin d'tre facilement maintenable.


Oui mais parfois on peut pas faire des miracles. Pour certains problmes, on ne peut qu'crire un code trs "illisible".




> Je verrai plutt un programmeur plus proche d'un littraire que d'un matheux. Ecrire une application revient  crire un livre, avec sa grammaire, ses pages, ses lignes, ses figures de style(algo).


Pas mal a. Je me rappelle que dans un documentaire (ancien), Steve Jobs a expliqu le succs phnomnal du Macintosh par le fait que les gens qui travaillaient dessus taient des artistes, des peintres, des potes,...etc.

Enfin, il m'arrive  l'esprit une phrase tant rpte par un de mes profs: "_un informaticien est souvent invit  se mler dans le travail des autres_". Tu fais une application pour un hpital, tu apprendra pas mal de choses sur les hpitaux  ::mrgreen:: , pareil pour la mairie, une cole vtrinaire ou Dieu sait quoi.

----------


## colonnel

Je suis surpris que certains disent que les maths ne les servent pas dans leur programmation. C'est ignor la programmation. C'est quoi les maths? Ensemble, definition, axiome, theoreme, addition, soustraction, produit, affectation, comparaison, fonction etc. C'est quoi la programmation? Type de donnes(ensemble), grammaire du langage, addition, affectation, comparaison, fonction etc.  la programmation a donc pret beaucoup sinon tout des maths. Vous allez donc me laisser dire que programmation implique math. Donc bonne programmation implique bon maths. Je dirai mme que la programmation est un objet de la classe math. Tout programmeur a en lui l esprit mathematique. Les algorithme c'est des maths. Etc...

----------


## Zenak

Je suis en licence de maths informatique avec une dominante de maths pour le moment et bien qu'on a parfois envie de dire que les maths ne servent pas, je pense le contraire. En effet, elle nous permette d'lever notre esprit en terme d'algorithmique et de visualisation au mme titre que la programmation.
Il est cependant clair que certain mtier ne ncessite pas normment de maths mais inconsciament vous ne faites surement  :;):

----------


## quentinc86

il est surement possible de programmer sans les maths mais regardez quel est le visage de l'informatique aujourd'hui:
 compression -> srie de Fourier
 opengl -> matrices 4*4
 autocompletion -> matrice de frobenius
 ...

de plus les thses de Church-Turing ou de Curry-Howard (et oui on peut tout faire sans boucles et autres effets de bord ) ont t crites bien avant qu'aucun langage de programmation n'existe.
C'est les maths qui ont cr l'info, et c'est les maths qui la font progresser.

ps: je ne parle pas de la dev web ou oriente co que je ne maitrise absolument pas  ::ccool::

----------


## lazakal

En rsum, 
ceux qui ont fait des Maths ont des OUTILS et des FACULTS(de aisonnement); les deux choses ncessaires en programmation avec des degrs variables, a dpend des mtiers et de l'envergure des projets.

Une question alors, est-ce-qu'on peut lever ses facults de raisonnement (niveau d'abstraction) autrement qu'avec les math? Avec les systmes d'enseignement actuels,non  mon avis.

----------


## remi_inconnu

Je ne pense pas qu'tre bon en math soit essentiel pour tre un bon dveloppeur, je pense que les principale qualits ncessaires sont la logique, la rigueur, la curiosit, la maitrise seul des maths n'est pas  mon avis un critre essentiel. Le principale handicap que je vois c'est que les vrais matheux sont souvent trs fort  comprendre des choses complexes, mais sont souvent incapables de produire des choses simples. Pourtant simplifier est souvent synonyme de robustesse et de maintenabilit...

----------


## javan00b

Sa depend ce que signifie "etre bon". Pour moi etre bon c'est pas ncessairement avoir fait des haute etudes c'est etre un naturel en mathematique. Celui qui n'a jamais eu besoin d'etudier et qui pouvais absorber n'importe quel concept ou resoudre n'importe quel probleme facilement est probablement un meilleur candidat pour etre un bon developpeur que celui qui a 5ans d'universit mais qui doit tudier comme un porc pour reussir.

Bref, si tu es un bon developpeur tu as certainement les outils pour etre bon en math et vice-versa.

Mais je crois que l'experience personelle de tous et chacun est importante, j'aimerais bien rencontrer un bon developpeur pourrit en math  :;):

----------


## nsanabi

gnralement ceux qui sont intelligent ont un esprit scientifique, calculateur et rationnel, en faisant leurs tudes ils sont trs bon dans les maths physique and co. la programmation demande ce mme esprit de logique, 
ceux qui russissent dans les les maths sont bon en dveloppement

il y a aussi des projets de dveloppement qui demandent une bonne connaissance de mathmatique et de physique aussi, pour faire certain calcul ou pour simuler un phnomne mcanique par exemple.


bref je ne peux imaginer un bon dveloppeur n'ayant aucune rfrence scientifique (pour ne pas dire mathmatique) et ce mme avec la prolifration actuel des framework qui facilite grandement la production de codes sources

----------


## benwit

C'est une condition (peut-tre) ncessaire mais (srement) pas suffisante !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> il est surement possible de programmer sans les maths mais regardez quel est le visage de l'informatique aujourd'hui:
>  compression -> srie de Fourier
>  opengl -> matrices 4*4
>  autocompletion -> matrice de frobenius
>  ...
> 
> de plus les thses de Church-Turing ou de Curry-Howard (et oui on peut tout faire sans boucles et autres effets de bord ) ont t crites bien avant qu'aucun langage de programmation n'existe.
> C'est les maths qui ont cr l'info, et c'est les maths qui la font progresser.
> 
> ps: je ne parle pas de la dev web ou oriente co que je ne maitrise absolument pas


Tu te trompes de dbat. La question n'est pas de savoir si les maths ont apport quelque chose  l'informatique, mais de savoir s'il faut tre un bon mathmaticien pour tre un bon dveloppeur.




> ceux qui ont fait des Maths ont des OUTILS et des FACULTS(de aisonnement); les deux choses ncessaires en programmation avec des degrs variables, a dpend des mtiers et de l'envergure des projets.
> 
> Une question alors, est-ce-qu'on peut lever ses facults de raisonnement (niveau d'abstraction) autrement qu'avec les math? Avec les systmes d'enseignement actuels,non  mon avis.


D'abords, les outils dont un dveloppeur as besoin ne sont pas les mmes que ceux des maths : Tu as besoin d'un langage de programmation qui n'est pas le langage mathmatique, tu as besoin d'un dbuggeur, d'un profiler, d'outils de modlisation, de tests, de gestion de projets, d'assurance qualit... Autant de notions qui sont totalement inconnues des mathmatiques.
Les maths vont t'enseigner  calculer une drive, une intgrale multiple, la gomtrie, la trigonomtrie, la rsolution de systmes d'quations  plusieurs inconnus, la rsolution d'quations diffrentielles... autant d'outils dont un dveloppeur n'as besoin que s'il travaille dans des domaines trs particuliers.

Pour ce qui est des savoir faire, le raisonnement est la base de l'intelligence. C'est une facult ncessaire dans toutes les disciplines, pas seulement en mathmatiques. Les mathmatiques y font appel comme le reste, mais a ne leur appartient pas.

D'ailleurs la meilleure preuve est la suivante : Les mathmatiques ne t'enseignent pas comment russir une dmonstration. Elles ne te donnent pas l'algorithme de rsolution de problme. Lorsque le mathmaticien est confront  un problme, s'il parvient  le rsoudre, il ne sait pas pour autant te dire comment il a fait pour trouver la solution. Il saura seulement dcrire sa solution grce aux mathmatique.
Pourquoi ? Parce que ce ne sont pas les mathmatiques qui lui enseigne comment rsoudre le problme.

Pourtant c'est bien ce dernier point qui est important et c'est bien la capacit qu'il faut acquerir pour tre un bon dveloppeur. Comment,  partir d'un problme donn, trouver rapidement la meilleure faon de le rsoudre ?

Encore aujourd'hui, a reste le mystre de l'intelligence. On ne sait pas comment enseigner la capacit  rsoudre un problme. On peut enseigner des outils, en esprant qu'ils seront utiles. Mais on ne sait pas dire quand il faudra utilis quel outil pour rsoudre  coup sr le problme.

La seule chose qu'on sache faire, c'est s'entrainer en se confrontant  des problmes diverses et varis, chercher  les rsoudre et compter sur la facult d'adaptation du cerveau pour qu'il trouve tout seul comment btir un raisonnement.
L'enseignement traditionel utilise des problmes mathmatiques pour cel. Mais on pourrait utiliser n'importe quel autre type de problmes. Par exemple, on pourrait faire de la programmation informatique  la place.

D'ailleurs, si on voit autant de non mathmaticien russir dans l'informatique, ce n'est peut-tre pas pour rien.

----------


## Ivelios

Je n'ai jamais eu  faire de math "hard" depuis que je dveloppe. Le maximum que j'ai eu  faire c'est le calcul de la distance entre 2 points dans un repre orthonorm.  ::aie::  trop dur

Matrice, Srie, Intgral... Jamais utilis en programmation.
Par contre, il est indispensable de connaitre les "*Mathmatiques pour l'informatique*". Qui regroupe l'algbre de boule, algorithme des graphes, expression rgulire, ...

ps : "Mathmatiques pour l'informatique" tait le nom d'une de mes matires en IUT informatique. Une balade de sant compar au "vrai" math

----------


## lazakal

:;): 



> Pour ce qui est des savoir faire, le raisonnement est la base de l'intelligence. C'est une facult ncessaire dans toutes les disciplines, pas seulement en mathmatiques. Les mathmatiques y font appel comme le reste, mais a ne leur appartient pas.


OK SORIANO, je reconnais avoir t pris dans l'engrenage en confendant inconsciemment "intelligent et matheux"; engrenage des systmes... actuels.
En effet on explique actuellement que l'intelligence cartsienne d'un matheux pur n'est qu'une dimension, parmi d'autres, de l'intelligence tout court.

Oui chaque discipline suit son propre dveloppement et a ses propres bases et la logique, qui la dveloppent et l'enrichissent.

Une question alors, quelles sont les disciplines de base de l'informatique, est-ce-qu'elles ne remontent pas aux maths (algo...)?
Car ce n'est pas le premier venu , ... , qui programmerait le logiciel de commande d'ariane, ou de bigdog  :;):

----------


## nsanabi

s'il est vrai que la logique ou l'intelligence n'est pas une exclusivit du monde mathmatique je rejoint lazakal quand il dis que la programmation est une discipline qui descend directement des mathmatiques.
on retrouve beaucoup trop de similitudes et d'intersections entre les deux mondes. 
On est souvent devant des calculs plus ou moins laborieux .
certainement ces calculs sont moins prsents dans des application de gestion, ou bien rendu transparent par la puissance actuelle des outils et frameworks, mais il serais indniable de dire (je l'assume) que quelqu'un qui fait de la programmation (pour ne pas dire dveloppement) sans de bonnes connaissances en mathmatiques (et en physique parfois) sera certainement handicap

----------


## Psychopathe

C'est quoi tre un bon dveloppeur? C'est quoi tre dveloppeur? Personnellement, je ne vois pas ce que les maths ont  voir l-dedans. Ecrire un algorithme ne demande pas de savoir faire du dveloppement limit, ou d'avoir compris ce qu'est une boule ouverte...
Aprs tre bon en math a veut dire quoi aussi? Etre bon en calcul? Etre bon en dmonstration de thormes barbares qui ne servent qu'en arospatial? Quel rapport avec la mise en place d'un algorithme (et de solutions de contournements d'un problme), ou encore de connatre la syntaxe d'un langage, et avoir un niveau dcent en mathmatiques?
Moi je crois qu'un bon dveloppeur est un gars qui comprend ce qu'il fait et possde une vision globale, ainsi qu'un esprit de recherche. Combien de gars programment sans trop savoir ce qu'ils font, mais s'en sortent grce  des bouts de code rcuprs sur le net? Combien de gars pensent mal leur application parce qu'ils ont une vision trop restreinte du problme? 

Les maths n'ont rien  voir l-dedans. Tout est dans le savoir-faire qui vient avec l'exprience et l'imagination. D'ailleurs  part pour certains mtiers trs spcialiss, les maths,  un certain niveau, a ne sert  rien... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Shinzul

Personnellement je vais rejoindre certains des avis prcdant :
Les maths sont une partie importante de la formation pour la rigueur, la facult d'abstraction, la logique mathmatique, ...

Aprs les maths ne sont pas les armes ultimes du programmeur, je suis un cursus ingnieur plus orient gestion que mathmatiques et pourtant je suis capable d'utiliser les outils mathmatiques quand j'en ai besoin (checksum par exemple que j'ai encore manipuler il n'y a pas longtemps)

Par contre mettre des maths partout est pour moi une norme erreur, beaucoup de mes amis ont suivi un parcours math-info et il sont effectivement capable de me faire des calculs de la complxit des algorithme trs pouss ou de l'algbre relationnelle mais ils sont tellement orient math qu'il perde de vue l'objectif principal. Voir me sorte des abrations qui sont mathmatiquement juste mais que si on prend avec un mimimum de recul n'ont aucun sens.

Donc je pense que le maths sont importants mais pas  plac avant des notions de gnies logiciel qui sont beaucoup plus importantes a mon sens

----------


## maske

Juste un dtail pour commencer rapport  un amalgame fait au tout dbut du sujet et en rponse  cette phrase :




> Tu te trompes de dbat. La question n'est pas de savoir si les maths ont apport quelque chose  l'informatique, mais de savoir s'il faut tre un bon mathmaticien pour tre un bon dveloppeur.


L'informatique, c'est bien des mathmatiques de A  Z, du moins, dans sa thorie. C'est pour a qu'aujourd'hui, l'informatique est une science. Alan Turing, considr comme l'un des pres de l'informatique, tait bien mathmaticien.

Par contre, le dveloppement logiciel (ce dont on parle ici si j'ai bien compris) n'est pas une science en soi mais un mtier - donc qui rejoint des problmatiques industrielles (de production pour prciser, parce qu'il existe bien des laboratoires scientifiques qui font du dveloppement pur). 

A priori j'aurais envie de dire - mais je n'y ai pas forcment rflchi beaucoup - que le dveloppement n'a rien  voir avec les mathmatiques, mis  part son origine et le domaine auquel il appartient (l'informatique). C'est un mtier, pour lequel il existe un existant, des mthodologies, une littrature spcialise, etc... donc la formation au dveloppement ne relve en aucun cas de la discipline, de la thorie ou de l'application mathmatique mais d'une formation professionnelle au mtier de "dveloppeur" ou "ingnieur logiciel". Je ne pense pas que votre patron souhaite que vous maitrisiez l'algbre ou l'analyse dans des espaces  plusieurs dimensions, mais plutt que vous ayez de bonnes comptences en dveloppement pour tre productif et efficace autant techniquement que niveau communication avec le reste de l'quipe o vous travaillez.

Maintenant - et a j'en suis certain - tout va dpendre du domaine d'application dont on parle. Si on dveloppe web,  priori, l'aspect mathmatique va tre trs minimis (quoi qu'on en dise). Par contre, si on travaille pour un laboratoire qui fait de la recherche sur les langages de programmation, ou sur des librairies 3D, ou sur des algorithmes d'optimisation, et j'en passe, il y a peut-tre intrt  ce que le dveloppeur comprenne ce qu'il fait. 

J'ai l'impression dans cette discussion qu'il existe le camp des "les maths c'est obligatoire pour dvelopper" et le camp des "a sert  rien". C'est beaucoup plus nuanc que a, et dpend de beaucoup de paramtres. En premier lieu du projet sur lequel un dveloppeur travaille, le secteur, les problmatiques approches, etc...

C'est une question trop complique pour tre pose de la sorte, en demandant une rponse "oui ou non". Je dirai que c'est mme un peu dbile. Les mtiers informatiques qui touchent au dveloppement sont tellement varis et peuvent se spcialiser  un tel niveau que a n'a plus de sens.

Qu'est-ce qu'un bon dveloppeur ? Bonne question. C'est aussi flou que se demander ce qu'est tre bon en maths.

Illustration : 

- Un dveloppeur fait-il ncessairement des maths dans son mtier de tous les jours ? Non.

- Un dveloppeur peut-il tre amen  faire des maths dans son mtier de tous les jours ? Oui.

- Un mathmaticien peut-il tre amen  faire du dveloppement dans son mtier de tous les jours ? Oui.

- Un non mathmaticien peut-il tre un bon dveloppeur ? Oui.

- Et on peut continuer longtemps...


Maintenant question avis personnel, je suis pour une formation trs gnraliste des informaticiens. En tant que scientifiques, ingnieurs et/ou techniciens, qu'ils aiment les maths ou pas, je pense qu'il faut forcer l'apprentissage des mathmatiques.

Ceux qui parlent d'un litisme et d'une slection par les maths (idiote si j'ai bien compris) ne font que faire l'autruche. Sous prtexte que a n'est pas forcment directement li au domaine, il faudrait faire l'impasse. Pire, sous prtexte que a nous intresse pas, il faudrait faire l'impasse.

C'est une btise, tirer le niveau gnral (scientifique ou non) vers le bas pour mieux faire du "dveloppement" par exemple est stupide. L'ducation n'est pas l que pour trouver du travail, mais aussi pour,  priori, lever le niveau culturel et de rflexion gnral de chaque personne. Remarquez que pour trouver du travail, en informatique pour l'exemple, les candidats le plus facilement retenus ne sont pas les autistes trs bons dans un seul domaine, mais plus gnralement les personnes qui montrent un bon niveau de communication lors de l'entretien, qui montrent un bon niveau culturel, etc... (*sans gnraliser*).

C'est un point de vue politique, pour moi, il est important d'avoir un bon niveau gnral en mathmatiques (comme dans d'autres domaines) pour tre ingnieur (en gnralisant le cas du dveloppeur).

----------


## enstein8

je pense qu'un futur dveloppeur doit tre d'abord un bon mathmaticien;si les indiens sont actuellement les meilleurs programmeurs au monde ce n'est pas par hasard , il y'a 6000 ans , leurs anctres ont dcouvert les nombres...

----------


## maske

Je ne comprend pas le rapport...

----------


## Shinzul

J'avoue que moi non plus je ne voie pas trop le rapport  ::(: 

Je ne suis pas un grand spcialiste des cursus informatiques en Inde mais je ne suis pas sur que leurs formation en math soit plus pouss que celles des francais .

De plus les indiens ne sont pas forcment meilleurs programmeurs que les dveloppeurs franais mais par contre ils sont moins cher  ::ccool::

----------


## Thes32

Perso, je suis bon en maths. Cependant son impact dans la programmation n'est que relatif, dpendant du domaine dans lequel on programme; Actuellement plusieurs dveloppeurs utilisent des outils (frameworks, librairies, API, IDE, etc.) qui facilitent le travail, rendant la connaissance des mathmatiques de moins en moins importante.

----------


## jbeaussier

> Personnellement, je suis bon en maths. Cependant son impact dans la programmation n'est que relatif, dpendant du domaine dans lequel on programme; Actuellement plusieurs dveloppeurs utilisent des outils (frameworks, librairies, API, IDE, etc.) qui facilitent le travail, rendant la connaissance des mathmatiques de moins en moins importante.


Jusqu'au jour o tu seras amen  utiliser un pauvre produit scalaire qu'on demande en entretien tellement c'est simple, sans savoir son nom, ni comment a s'crit, ni mme si a existe,  quoi a sert, comment a s'utilise...

----------


## Guulh

La plupart des messages de ce thread voquent l'application directe des mathmatiques : calcul matriciel, analyse, algbre... Il y a bien des dveloppements qui utilisent directement ces outils, et donc l, videmment, il vaut mieux les connatre.


Mais bien plus gnralement, les similitudes entre l'criture d'une mthode / d'un algo et la rsolution d'un problme de maths sont trs similaires.

Dans les deux cas il faut poser ce qu'on a.
Dans les deux cas il faut poser ce que l'on veut faire.
Dans les deux cas il faut choisir les bons outils pour passer de l'un  l'autre.
Dans les deux cas il faut dcouper le problme en petits morceaux qu'on encapsule : a s'appelle un rsultat intermdiaire / un lemme / un thorme dans un cas, a s'appelle une mthode / un classe / un package / une lib dans l'autre.

Le dveloppement logiciel a certes des contraintes spcifiques : maintenabilit, lisibilit, performance, qui ncessitent aussi des qualits diffrentes, et font que l'ensemble des bons matheux et celui des bons codeurs ne sont pas les mmes.

Mais je n'imagine pas dvelopper sans connaissance de la logique boolenne (j'ai dj eu  batailler pour expliquer que A et (A ou B) quivaut  A et B ...), de calculs de complexit, de notion de preuve, de rcursivit.

Le travers que j'ai beaucoup vu dans les codebases dont j'ai hrit, c'est de considrer la programmation comme une suite d'instructions (plus ou moins complexes, du simple if jusqu' l'appel d'une API complexe), qu'on tripatouille jusqu' trouver quelque chose d' peu prs satisfaisant, bref quelque chose de trs bas niveau.

Ce qui m'amne donc  croire que nombre de qualits dveloppes et mises en vidence par l'apprentissage des maths sont fort utiles en dv logiciel.

----------


## jasho11

Salut.
Selon moi, les maths sont toujours ncessaires dans tous les domaines. Prenons le cas de l'conomie: pour prendre une dcision, il faudra peut-tre des estimations (statistiques) et autres mthodes de recherche oprationnelle etc... Les maths savrent moins interessantes peut-tre en droits, journalisme, politique. Mais reste d'autres domaines, elles apparaissent. En ce qui nous concerne, (informaticiens), pour tre un bon dveloppeur, il nous faut avoir plus de connaissances en maths car elles nous poussent  resoudre et  raisonner sur des problmes dures, elles nous avantage  comprendre un systme rapidement. Je pense que celui qui ignore les maths ne sera en aucun cas capable de dvelopper une application informatique qui n'a jamais t ralise quelque part.

----------


## _Xavier_

L'informatique est les mathmatiques ont un anctre commun, la Philosophie.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Mais je n'imagine pas dvelopper sans connaissance de la logique boolenne (j'ai dj eu  batailler pour expliquer que A et (A ou B) quivaut  A et B ...)


Voila un bel exemple d'erreur qu'on commet en coyant que l'informatique c'est des maths  ::mrgreen:: 
Non : A.(A+B) n'quivaut pas  A.B
Ca donne le mme rsultat mais ce n'est pas quivalent pour autant.

L'criture A et (A ou B) tait certainement le rsultat de la transcription directe du problme  modliser. Ca veut dire qu'en la lisant, on identifie immdiatement  quoi correspond la condition. On fait tout de suite le lien avec la ralit, et on peut facilement la vrifier et repasser dessus.
Si tu simplifies ton quation en appliquant les rgles de l'algbre boolenne, tu dnatures l'expression. Tu remplaces une condition concrte par un calcul qui donnera le mme rsutlat. 
Mais lorsque ensuite, toi ou tes collges reliront la condition, ils auront plus de mal  faire le lien avec le problme concrt. La logique leur dictera une condition diffrente (celle d'origine) qu'ils voudront vrifier (est-ce que l'quation n'tait pas dj fausse avant simplification ?) et ce sera beaucoup plus difficile  faire. 
De mme, s'il faut modifier la condition, il faudra d'abord retrouver l'quation d'origine, ajouter les nouvelles conditions et refaire la simplification de l'quation... 

C'est bien l tout le problme de l'informatique : La o les maths te disent que deux oprations sont quivalentes : A + B = B+A, A*(B+C) = A*B + A*C, en informatique ce n'est pas le cas.
Un calcul tel que Somme(1/i) pour i allant de 1  n ne donne pas le mme rsultat que si on fait varier i de n  1.

Or un mathmaticien a appris que c'est la mme chose. Il est persuad de dtenir LA vrit vrai. Et accroche toi pour lui faire comprendre que l'informatique c'est diffrent. Qu'un nombre en virgule flottante ce n'est pas un Rel. 

Les mathmatiques partent de quelque chose de VRAI. Appliquent une srie de rgles et de transformations certaines et dmontres. On progresse de certitude en certitude, sur le principe que partant de quelque chose de VRAI on ne peut pas arriver  quelque chose de FAUX.

Mais l'informatique, c'est loin d'tre le cas. On ne fait que jongler entre de mauvaises solutions,  partir de besoins mals dfinis, mals identifis et en constante volution.
Faire un dveloppement, ce n'est pas trouver la vrit vrai, c'est trouver une solution pas trop mauvaise en respectant les contraintes du projet.

----------


## Reward

> Mais l'informatique, c'est loin d'tre le cas. On ne fait que jongler entre de mauvaises solutions,  partir de besoins mal dfinis, mal identifis et en constante volution.
> Faire un dveloppement, ce n'est pas trouver la vrit vrai, c'est trouver une solution pas trop mauvaise en respectant les contraintes du projet.


C'est tellement vrai  ::ccool::

----------


## Rams7s

> j'ai dj eu  batailler pour expliquer que A et (A ou B) quivaut  A et B ...), de calculs de complexit, de notion de preuve, de rcursivit.


Moi, btement j'aurais dit que a faisait A.  ::roll:: 
Ou alors le second A devait tre un A-barre qui ne passe pas sur mon navigateur?

Ne pas connatre les problmes de virgules flottantes de faon inne, je vois pas trop le soucis. Quand on a pas appris, on ne sait pas. Avec un peu de connaissances informatiques, on se rend vite compte que a pouvait difficilement tre le cas, avec un peu de connaissances.
C'est pareil pour valuer 2 algo, quand on ne sait pas faire, on prends celui que l'on prfre. Si on sait faire des maths, on va faire un calcul de cot. Si on a plus de recul, on va regarder si les tables de la base doivent tre optimises pour l'insertion ou la recherche, et ainsi de suite.
Apprhender le problme comme un tout, a ne permet pas d'avoir la meilleure solution, mais de justifier correctement ses choix.

a fonctionne avec le trs bon exemple de Franck Soriano sur la simplification d'quations. Mais garder une quation de 100 caractres qui se simplifie en 20, je pense que a vaut le coup de mettre un commentaire et de pouvoir comprendre le code  la relecture.  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Mais je n'imagine pas dvelopper sans connaissance de la logique boolenne (j'ai dj eu  batailler pour expliquer que A et (A ou B) quivaut  A et B ...), de calculs de complexit, de notion de preuve, de rcursivit.


Je dois avoir de grosses lacunes en maths, car pour moi :


```
A.(A+B) = A.A + A.B = A + A.B
```

----------


## Guulh

> Moi, btement j'aurais dit que a faisait A. 
> Ou alors le second A devait tre un A-barre qui ne passe pas sur mon navigateur?


Nan, c'est gentil de me chercher une excuse, mais je me suis tout btement gourr (m'apprendra  poster la tte dans le pt)  ::aie::  Mais l'exemple reste valide.

A Franck, Reward : videmment que le dveloppement a des problmatiques diffrentes que les maths, que d'un ct on a un univers non contraint par un environnement d'excution, dans lequel il n'y a pas de problme de prcision, dans lequel un entier est un rationnel qui est un rel qui est un complexe, ... et de l'autre un univers humain, changeant, flou et limit.
Il existe peut-tre des gens trop thoriques, qui du coup n'ont pas conscience des spcificits du dveloppement par rapport aux maths, et du coup crivent du code foireux / illisible / qui marche pas.

Mais mon exprience n'est pas celle l. Je veux bien croire qu'elle est limite, mais que ce soit sur ce forum ou dans le code que j'ai rcupr dans mes prcdentes missions, j'ai plus souvent maudit un manque de simplicit, de capacit d'abstraction qu'un over-engineering incomprhensible.

Et pour l'quivalence d'quations logiques / mathmatiques : simplifier une expression  des simples fins de performances doit bien sr se faire avec parcimonie, parce que la lisibilit du code prime 95% du temps (je parle au moins pour mon domaine de de comptence, les applications business).

Mais je ne parlais pas de a. Dans mon monde, les MOA ne servent pas de jolies rgles mtier toutes jolies qu'il ne reste plus qu' valuer. Dans mon monde, elle nous sert des demandes les unes  la suite des autres, et si chacune entrane un if / else / for / whatever de plus, sans chercher  factoriser / simplifier, a devient vite le bordel.



> L'criture A et (A ou B) tait certainement le rsultat de la transcription directe du problme  modliser. Ca veut dire qu'en la lisant, on identifie immdiatement  quoi correspond la condition. On fait tout de suite le lien avec la ralit, et on peut facilement la vrifier et repasser dessus.


J'insistais sur les expressions boolennes parce que c'est le genre de code qui se traduit quasiment tel quel de la spec au code. Et la simplification dont je parle n'a pas lieu entre la conception et son implmentation dans le code. Elle a lieu lors de la conception mme.

Mais on est d'accord sur le fond : ce qu'il faut maximiser, c'est la comprhensibilit du code. Et a peut passer,  mon sens, par des simplifications de tout ordre, notamment par la simplification d'expressions boolennes.
Ce que je dteste, face  un bout de code qui parait complexe au premier abord, c'est de me rendre compte que cette complexit n'est pas propre au problme  rsoudre, mais qu'elle est de au manque de comptence / de temps / de caf de celui qui l'a cod. Un petit tour sur thedailywtf.com fait du bien  tout le monde  ::): 



> Faire un dveloppement, ce n'est pas trouver la vrit vrai, c'est trouver une solution pas trop mauvaise en respectant les contraintes du projet.


Il ne faudrait pas que a justifie le manque de rigueur. Dj, comme tu le dis, que le dveloppement s'loigne des sphres thres des maths sans limites, du fait des contraintes dont on a longtemps parl, c'est pas une raison pour masquer la simplicit de la majorit des mthodes  coder derrire des expressions inutilement complexes.
Le dveloppement non plus n'est pas de la magie noire, o on enchane les incantations en esprant la bienveillance de la machine.

Mais peut-tre mon exprience m'a trop marqu et n'est pas reprsentative, j'en sais rien.

----------


## sshpcl2

un troll : 

Tout les gars que j'ai rencontre qui effectivement tait trs trs bon venait de --> l'electronique ...

Enfin tout les chemins mne  Rome je pense tant une grosse tanche en programation, je dirais l'envie fait le tout et si jamais tu rencontres une problematique ben ..

tu t'adaptes non ??

On va dire que la nuit il ya une infinit de denivels de gris  ::mrgreen:: ...
celui qui connais les portes logiques peut dj se servir de TOUT les languages aprs c'est de la smantique ... maintenant faut savoir  quoi va servir ce qu'on va faire etc... etc...

Histoire de perdre un peu de temps au debut et tre aussi con le soir  ::aie::

----------


## jbeaussier

> Un calcul tel que Somme(1/i) pour i allant de 1  n ne donne pas le mme rsultat que si on fait varier i de n  1.


C'est plus ou moins faux suivant les limites que l'on se fixe. Fais ton calcule en te basant sur une virgule flottante, ok, fais ton calcule en te basant sur des objets de nombre rationnels alors ton affirmation est fausse. Au final tout dpend de ce que tu souhaites comme rsultat.

----------


## lazakal

> Or un mathmaticien a appris que c'est la mme chose. Il est persuad de dtenir LA vrit vrai. Et accroche toi pour lui faire comprendre que l'informatique c'est diffrent. Qu'un nombre en virgule flottante ce n'est pas un Rel. 
> .


 ::): 
L, je pense c'est aller trs loin, PHILOSOPHER au sens propre du terme. ::P: 

Car, et l aussi je philosophe et donc je suis hors sujet, en sciences math, conomie ou informatique personne n'est sre de quoique ce soit. Mais quand mme je vais te proposer une dmarche mathmatique, esprant prouver ainsi l'efficacit des maths.

le post de dpart peut tre formul comme suit, et c'est de la LOGIQUE MATHEMATIQUE.

Soit la proposition p1 :" Jean est bon en math".
Soit la proposition p2 :" Jean est un bon dveloppeur".

Alors le post se demande : est ce que p1 est une condition suffisante, ncessaire ou bien les deux, pour avoir p2 ?

Le post ne nous dit pas si Jean veut bien faire de l'info!!!

Pour moi la condition est "certainement" suffisante, en cartant l'hypothse prcdente de vouloir faire ou pas;puisque un matheux a, comme je l'ai dit avant, les outils, les facults de raisonnement bien rodes, et d'ailleurs l'algorithmique ncessaire  la programmation "SRIEUSE" est du math!!

La vrai question alors, est-ce ncessaire?

L il faut dfinir ce qu'est un matheux pour aller loin.

Je propose, pour notre problme, de le dfinir, comme un Jean qui a des facults ou aptitude  raisonner assez dveloppe, qu'il a fait des maths, physique, conomie, ou autres choses de SCIENTIFIQUES niveau suprieur.

Et  ce moment, on peut dire que p1 est ncessaire. Car mme si on nait intelligent, ce sont les tudes qui aiguisent les facults.

Mais comme, en probabilit, les matheux ,je pense, sont plus "raisonnables" que les physiciens, et... ainsi de suite, pour moi la rponse au post de dpart 
est OUI avec une PROBABILIT importante  ::):

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Pour moi la condition est "certainement" suffisante


Trop drle  ::D: 

Si c'tait vrai, alors tout bon matheux serait automatiquement un bon dveloppeur puisqu'il "suffirait" d'tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ! C'est pourtant loin d'tre le cas.  ::mouarf:: 
(je pense que tu voulais dire qu'elle est suffisante pour avoir le potentiel de devenir un bon dveloppeur  :;): )

Je pense qu'il est vident pour tout le monde ici, que la proposition "est bon en math" n'est pas suffisante pour avoir "est un bon dveloppeur" !

Le sujet du dbat, est plutt : "la condition est-elle ncessaire ?".
Les mathmatiques nous disent que pour montrer que la condition n'est pas ncessaire, il suffit de trouver au moins UN exemple o le rsultat est vrifi, sans que la proposition ne le soit.

Personne ici ne connait de bon dveloppeur qui ne soit pas pour autant bon en math ?  ::D: 
Je crois que la rponse a dj t donne  ::mrgreen:: 

Si on s'arrte  a, le dbat n'a pas lieu d'tre. Mais la vrai vie est compose de nuances et de subtilits.
En fait, la seule chose dont on peut rellement dbattre, c'est plutt : "Dans quelles mesures les mathmatiques peuvent-elles tre utiles au dveloppeur ?", ou "le dveloppeur qui ne maitrise pas l'outil mathmatique est-il fortement handicap ?".




> L il faut dfinir ce qu'est un matheux pour aller loin.
> 
> Je propose, pour notre problme, de le dfinir, comme un Jean qui a des facults ou aptitude  raisonner assez dveloppe, qu'il a fait des maths, physique, conomie, ou autres choses de SCIENTIFIQUES niveau suprieur.


C'est l que nous ne sommes pas d'accord.
Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que pour tre un bon dveloppeur, il faut tre rigoureux et savoir rflchir et raisonner.
Sauf que l o pour toi, c'est la dfinition que quelqu'un qui est bon en math, moi je dis que la rflexion, le raisonnement et la rigueur n'appartiennent pas aux mathmatiques !
Les mathmatiques y font appel, propose une formalisation, mais c'est tout... 
Un bon exemple d'ailleurs est justement la philosophie qui fait autant appel au raisonnement et  la rflexion que les mathmatiques, sans tre des mathmatiques pour autant !

Autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce que les mathmatiques font appel  des qualits ncessaires  l'informatique que ce sont les mathmatiques qui sont ncessaires pour tre un bon dveloppeur.

----------


## millie

Comme l'on dit certains, c'est quoi tre bon en maths ? En dessous de prpa, toute faon, c'est pas des maths  ::aie::  (et la prpa, c'est juste les bases)

Plus srieusement, j'ai jamais utilis 100% de mes capacits de maths en info... loin de l.

----------


## lazakal

> Bonsoir SORIANO
> 
> (je pense que tu voulais dire qu'elle est suffisante pour avoir le potentiel de devenir un bon dveloppeur )


Mais je l'ai dj dit soriano, l'hypothse du bien vouloir  ::?: .




> Je pense qu'il est vident pour tout le monde ici, que la proposition "est bon en math" n'est pas suffisante pour avoir "est un bon dveloppeur" !


Je veillerai la nuit, soriano, pour attendre ton post me donnant quelques autres conditions, enfin quelques unes :;): .





> Personne ici ne connait de bon dveloppeur qui ne soit pas pour autant bon en math.


Je suis certain , que toi soriano, si tu le voulais, tu ferais un bon mathmaticien, c'est pas sorcier; puisque tu dois jongler avec les classes, l'hritage multiple,polymorphisme (tiens a existe en delphi ?) et toutes ces lgantes notions objets, surtout en Delphi, a t un excellent EDI,dommage.

Lis bien les posts, soriano, je pse mes lignes.

 ::):

----------


## lazakal

::oops:: 




> Plus srieusement, j'ai jamais utilis 100% de mes capacits de maths en info... loin de l.


Il ne s'agit pas ici des rsultats sur les espaces de Hilbert et les suites de fibo... je ne sais quoi !!!

Mais enfin ce sont les maths qui t'ont arrang les ides mme quotidiennes;  les classer en axiome , dfinitions, thormes; je veux parler de la vie courante!

 ::oops::

----------


## Gunny

Pour moi il n'est pas *ncessaire* d'tre bon en maths pour tre un bon dveloppeur. Cependant c'est quand mme vachement pratique.

Aprs, a veut dire quoi "tre bon en maths" ? tre capable de faire des exercices compliqus de tte ? Avoir une grande culture mathmatique ? Savoir comprendre un concept assez bien pour pouvoir le transcrire en code ?

----------


## j.peg

> ceux qui ont de bons diplmes en maths ne restent pas programmeurs, ils passent rapidement dans le management .


Ca explique srement le pitre niveau du management  la fanaise (lol)

----------


## Marco46

> Il ne s'agit pas ici des rsultats sur les espaces de Hilbert et les suites de fibo... je ne sais quoi !!!
> 
> Mais enfin ce sont les maths qui t'ont arrang les ides mme quotidiennes;  les classer en axiome , dfinitions, thormes; je veux parler de la vie courante!


Ah ouai carrment. 

Donc si je comprends bien, moi qui suis une grosse bille en math c'est le bordel dans ma tte et je suis incapable de formuler une pense ?

Je veux dire, soit tu considres que les maths en eux mme n'ont rien de ncessaire, auquel cas moi qui suis quelqu'un de trs cartsien mais nul en math pour des raisons, je dirais "historiques", je suis capable d'crire une application lisible, rutilisable, debuggue, correctement commente, facilement maintenable et rpondant au besoin du client(*CAR C'EST A QUE FAIT UN BON DVELOPPEUR*), soit la pratique des maths conditionne la manire de penser auquel cas je ne peux pas produire une application lisible et correctement structure puisque je suis,  te lire, forcment irrationnel.

J'ai bon ou ya une nuance que je n'ai pas saisi ?

----------


## lazakal

> Ah ouai carrment. 
> 
> moi qui suis une grosse bille en math ...
> ....
>  de trs cartsien mais nul en math pour des raisons, je dirais "historiques", je suis capable d'crire une application lisible, rutilisable, debuggue, ....


Post totalement contradictoire, on retrouve du "nul en math" et du "capable en progrm", "tres cartsien".

STP, poste nous quelque chose pour avancer.

----------


## Marco46

En quoi tre nul en math et tre cartsien est contradictoire ?

Les mathmatiques sont un savoir. C'est diffrent de la logique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Post totalement contradictoire, on retrouve du "nul en math" et du "capable en progrm", "trs cartsien".
> 
> (.../...)


Le rapport? Le monsieur te dit qu'il ne pige rien en maths bien que trs cartsien. Donc il n'existe pas?

Le pige de ce dbat est que tout cel fait appel  des qualits _similaires_. Mais pas identiques. L'entrainement mathmatique aura des effets positifs sur la capacit du programmeur. Mais n'est pas une condition obligatoire. A l'extrme rigueur, l'algbre de boole est la seule partie des maths que l'on retrouve telle quelle en dveloppement. Je suis sur que sil s'y remettait maintenant, Marco46 serait bon en algbre de boole. Mais pour le reste.....

Le calcul intgral : quel rapport?(pour qui n'en programme pas)
l'analyse : quel rapport?
La gomtrie : quel rapport?(pour qui ne fait pas de 3D)
la thorie des ensembles : quel rapport?

Non, franchement, il n'y a pas de rapport direct, en dehors de la logique pure(algbre de boole, donc), mme si les connexions indirectes sont nombreuses

----------


## lazakal

> En quoi tre nul en math et tre cartsien est contradictoire ?
> 
> Les mathmatiques sont un savoir. C'est diffrent de la logique.


 :;):  Comme mme Marco tu piges au mois algbre de boole , comme l bien dit el_slapper; je m'excuse de ma froideur cartsienne  :;): .

Quant  toi el_slapper, je pense que les points de vue se rapprochent,quoique...




> ...
>  L'entrainement mathmatique aura des effets positifs sur la capacit du programmeur....


 , 
Jusqu' quel niveau d'entrainement math ,il faut aller , pour se rapprocher d'un linus, Gates, Page, Brin, babage , (non oublies le dernier  ::D: ).

----------


## Rams7s

De toute manire, c'est comme partout, quand on sait pas faire quelque chose, on se dit que c'est pas si essentiel que a. ::roll:: 

J'ai pas de voiture je trouve a un peu pnible mais je vis ma vie sans soucis. Quand j'en ai une de disponible je fais bien plus de choses bien plus facilement.

Les maths, c'est pareil. Quand on sait pas faire on s'en passe, quand on sait faire on les utilisent. Juste parce que c'est plus puissant et que a permet de faire des choses diffrentes. Du coup celui qui a fait des maths voit tout ce que a lui apporte (une sacr quantit de choses), et celui qui n'en a pas fait ne se rend pas compte parce qu'il mne ses dveloppements autrement. Moins bien.. Zut! J'ai pas russi  me retenir.

J'ai pris la voiture mais a fonctionne avec n'importe quoi. On peut mme vivre sans internet chez soi, si si. On est ralentit dans de nombreuses choses, mais du coup on trouve d'autres trucs  faire.

Quand mme, tout au long de mon cole (le moment o tout le monde apprend, et n'a aucune exprience. Bref le seul moment o on peut comparer les gens) les billes en programmation taient pas bons en maths. Et les DUT, ben avec 2 ans avant, heureusement qu'ils y arrivaient.  :;):  Par contre, je les ai jamais vu arriver sur un truc totalement nouveau pour eux, donc je vais pas extrapoler.

Dire que les maths ne sont pas de la logiques alors que c'est programmer sur toutes les calculatrices, je trouve a os. ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> De toute manire, c'est comme partout, quand on sait pas faire quelque chose, on se dit que c'est pas si essentiel que a.
> 
> J'ai pas de voiture je trouve a un peu pnible mais je vis ma vie sans soucis. Quand j'en ai une de disponible je fais bien plus de choses bien plus facilement.
> 
> Les maths, c'est pareil. Quand on sait pas faire on s'en passe, quand on sait faire on les utilisent. Juste parce que c'est plus puissant et que a permet de faire des choses diffrentes. Du coup celui qui a fait des maths voit tout ce que a lui apporte (une sacr quantit de choses), et celui qui n'en a pas fait ne se rend pas compte parce qu'il mne ses dveloppements autrement. Moins bien.. Zut! J'ai pas russi  me retenir.
> 
> J'ai pris la voiture mais a fonctionne avec n'importe quoi. On peut mme vivre sans internet chez soi, si si. On est ralentit dans de nombreuses choses, mais du coup on trouve d'autres trucs  faire.
> 
> Quand mme, tout au long de mon cole (le moment o tout le monde apprend, et n'a aucune exprience. Bref le seul moment o on peut comparer les gens) les billes en programmation taient pas bons en maths. Et les DUT, ben avec 2 ans avant, heureusement qu'ils y arrivaient.  Par contre, je les ai jamais vu arriver sur un truc totalement nouveau pour eux, donc je vais pas extrapoler.
> ...


 ::roll:: 

Je dis que les maths *ont* (et surtout pas *sont*) de la logique, elles utilisent de la logique mais je dis qu'on peut avoir de la logique sans les maths. D'ailleurs, la matire scientifique "logique" (qui prouve bien de par sa simple existence que les 2 matires sont diffrentes bien que fortement lies) s'tudie en philosophie chers mathmaticiens et pas en math.

C'est pas logique ce que je dis ?

Quand aux maths qui permettraient de faire mieux je dis non non non %$^=)%& de bordel re-non, vous me gavez avec votre intgrisme !

a dpend d'abord du contexte !

En informatique de gestion, qui est quand mme l'essentiel du travail du dveloppeur lambda, 99% du boulot ne ncessite *rien ou presque* comme *connaissance* mathmatique.

Expliquez-moi comment un dveloppeur matheux va introduire dans une gestion de Devis, de BL, de BC, etc ... Bref une gestion commerciale ou de production de la valeur ajoute au niveau de la structure des donnes et de la structure logicielle *via* les mathmatiques par rapport  ce que peut fournir n'importe quel autre dveloppeur non mathmaticien ?

C'est--dire en quoi le fait d'avoir fait math "sp" permettra d'avoir un diagramme de classes plus cohrent, lisible et volutif que ce que je peux fournir ?

----------


## lazakal

> En informatique de gestion, qui est quand mme l'essentiel du travail du dveloppeur lambda...


Au dpart, le premier post parlait de "GREAT" et ... GREAT =! lambda , pig?

----------


## Marco46

> Au dpart, le premier post parlait de "GREAT" et ... GREAT =! lambda , pig?


Et donc ?




> Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?


C'est le titre du topic. Il n'est pas crit que les dveloppeurs de gestion sont exclus de la question, je regrette.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Et donc ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?
> 			
> ...


Ce que *lazakal* veut dire, c'est que le titre parle de "bon". Et que par dfinition "bon" est incapatible avec "lambda" puisque "lambda" signifie
"la moyenne" et que bon veut dire qui se distingue de la moyenne...
Ca n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique de gestion.




> D'ailleurs la matire scientifique "logique" (qui prouve bien de par sa simple existence que les 2 matires sont diffrentes bien que fortement lies) s'tudie en philosophie chers mathmaticiens et pas en math.


Ca dpend du sens que tu donnes au mot "logique". 
La philosophie tudie le raisonnement, la rflexion. 

Quand on parle de "logique" on dsigne gnralement plutt l'algbre de bool, les rgles d'implications... c'est  dire, la mise en quations du raisonnement.
Mais ce n'est que jouer sur les mots ! 




> Expliquez moi comment un dveloppeur matheux va introduire dans une gestion de Devis, de BL, de BC, etc ... Bref une gestion commerciale ou de production de la valeur ajoute au niveau de la structure des donnes et de la structure logicielle via les mathmatiques par rapport  ce que peut fournir n'importe quel autre dveloppeur non mathmaticien ?


Les ardents dfenseurs des mathmatiques te diront que l'informatique de gestion repose essentiellement sur les bases de donnes relationnelles.
Que le modle relationnel repose sur un modle mathmatique qui est celui de la logique des prdicats du premier ordre.
Et que lorsque tu conois une base de donnes, tu dois veiller  liminer toute redondance d'informations. Que tu le fais grce  la normalisation de la base (1re Forme Normale,  2me, 3me...) et que les mathmatiques te permettent de vrifier la validit du modle, te permettent de garantir qu'une jointure est sans perte...

Ce  quoi n'importe quel dveloppeur rpondra : Mme si ce sont les mathmatiques qui ont dfinis le modle relationnel, il n'y a pas besoin d'tre bon en math pour l'appliquer ! Il suffit de retenir deux ou trois rsultats simples :
- On mmorise une seule information par champ
- On rserve les cls multiples  la dfinition d'associations.
- On fait toujours les jointures entre un cl primaire et une cl externe
- Le reste n'est que du bon sens.





> Toutes manires, c'est comme partout, quand on sait pas faire quelque chose, on se dit que c'est pas si essentiel que a.


Moi j'ai envi de dire :
- Lorsqu'on sait pas faire, on dit que a ne sert  rien, sinon ce serait avouer son incomptence.
- Lorsqu'on sait faire mais que mme avec on n'y arrive pas, on dit que c'est indispensable car a permet d'avoir le sentiment d'tre bon malgr tout, de rabaisser ceux qui ne savent pas, et de se donner artificiellement de l'importance.
- Lorsqu'on est bon, on le fait (et gnralement compltement diffremment des autres, sinon on fairait comme les autres, et on ne serait pas bon) et on se fiche de savoir pourquoi on est bon  ::mrgreen:: !

----------


## benwit

> - Lorsqu'on sait faire mais que mme avec on n'y arrive pas


Il me semble avoir compris la nuance que tu voulais souligner mais pour pinailler, j'aurai plutt formuler cette alternative de la sorte : "Lorsqu'on croit savoir faire mais qu'on n'y arrive pas"

----------


## killerftp

Le major de promo depuis la premire anne de licence est excellent en programmation mais tourne a 7-8 en maths ...Donc le "ceux qui sont nuls en maths sont nul en progremmation " C'est pas une vrit absolue.

----------


## maske

> Les mathmatiques sont un savoir. C'est diffrent de la logique.
> Comme mme Marco tu pige au mois algbre de boole


Moi je ne sais pas (ou plus) ce que c'est que l'algbre de boole. Pourtant a ne m'empche pas d'avoir de bons restes en maths, d'tre ingnieur logiciel et de travailler sur des projets o il faut "tre bon".




> jusqu' quel niveau d'entrainement math ,il faut aller , pour se rapprocher d'un linus, Gates, Page, Brin, babage , (non oubli le dernier ).


Je crois qu'il ne faut pas confondre quelqu'un qui serait "bon" avec des personnalits qui sont connues et reconnues parce qu'elles ont eu du succs.
Sinon, on est tous mauvais jusqu' devenir clbres, c'est a ?

@lazakal :

J'ai l'impression que tu confonds deux trois trucs. 

Je dirai (personnellement) que quelqu'un d'intelligent et de brillant pourra tre bon partout o il le voudra. Encore faut-il qu'il tudie le domaine et qu'il en fasse son mtier.

D'autre part, tre trs bon en maths, a implique juste qu'on pourra faire un trs bon mathmaticien. Pas qu'on aura les mthodologies, les connaissances, etc... relatives au mtier du logiciel.

On peut tre trs mauvais en mathmatiques, puisqu'on ne les a pas tudies, et cartonner en ingnierie logicielle, parce qu'on en a fait 5 ou 10 ans d'tudes, qu'on a 10 ans d'exprience sur des projets trs complexes, etc...

Mais a ne rime  rien de prendre des exemples de ce genre, qui sont extrmes. Si on se cantonne aux individus trs bons, et bien forcment, ils sont brillants, ils russissent o ils le souhaitent.

Pour rsumer ma pense, et je me rpte, le logiciel est un domaine mtier trs complexe. Donc,  moins d'avoir tudi et d'avoir une vraie exprience dans une branche de ce mtier, et bien on est pas "bon". Maths, ou pas maths.

Je ne vois pas trop comment argumenter plus. La littrature qui peut exister prouve assez que la complexit d'un dveloppement est plus relative au mtier qu'aux connaissances et au niveau de mathmatiques, du moins de ce que j'en ai lu.

Est-ce qu'il existe des ouvrages, des articles ou des publications, des personnes qui le vivent au quotidien ou qui ont des exemples concrets qui appuient le postulat de :

"Bon en maths" est une condition pour "bon en dveloppement" ?

----------


## lazakal

> ...
> Est-ce qu'il existe des ouvrages, des articles ou des publications, des personnes qui le vivent au quotidien ou qui ont des exemples concrets qui appuient le postulat de :
> 
> "Bon en maths" est une condition pour "bon en dveloppement" ?


et dans le blog de Skorkin:



> You Dont Need Math Skills To Be A Good Developer But You Do Need Them To Be A Great One


Peux-tu nous traduire a pour commencer!

----------


## maske

Je suis dsol a reste une affirmation sans preuves, ni exemples.

J'ai lu l'article, je ne suis pas d'accord. J'ai donn mes raisons.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Pour rsumer ma pense, et je me rpte, le logiciel est un domaine mtier trs complexe. Donc,  moins d'avoir tudi et d'avoir une vraie exprience dans une branche de ce mtier, et bien on est pas "bon". Maths, ou pas maths.


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi !

Pour russir un dveloppement, pour pouvoir dire qu'on est "bon" en informatique, il faut faire appel  tellement de comptences et de savoirs diffrents qu'au final, mme si on admettait qu'il faille tre bon en math pour russir une conception ou un algorithme, la part des maths ne serait qu'un epsilon.

----------


## B.AF

> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi !
> 
> Pour russir un dveloppement, pour pouvoir dire qu'on est "bon" en informatique, il faut faire appel  tellement de comptences et de savoirs diffrents qu'au final, mme si on admettait qu'il faille tre bon en math pour russir une conception ou un algorithme, la part des maths ne serait qu'un epsilon.


Mais de quelles maths on parle au juste ?
Algbre, stochastiques, statistiques, topologie .....????

----------


## maske

> Mais de quelles maths on parle au juste ?
> Algbre, stochastiques, statistiques, topologie .....????


Excellente question.

Et par extension,  quel niveau fait rfrence le terme "bon" ?
Bac+5 en maths ? bac +8 ? 

Pour moi on parle minimum de l'un de ces niveaux quand on dit "bon en maths".

----------


## souviron34

> Peux-tu nous traduire a pour commencer!


_Vous n'avez pas besoin d'tre bon en maths pour tre un Bon Dveloppeur mais vous en avez absolument besoin pour tre un Grand Dveloppeur_


Effectivement tout dpend de ce qu'on fait.

Faire un site Web ne ncessite pas de maths..



Cependant, que ce soit l'organisation logique de la pense ou la dtection d'erreurs, ou la programmation dans de nombreux domaines (_industriels, imagerie, traitement d'images, SIGs, jeux vidos, bancaire, universitaire, et mme bibliothcaire (les fameux algos de recherche), ou intelligence artificielle, automobile, spatial, nergies vertes, oliens, photovoltaiques, marmotrices, etc etc_) dpendent fortement de mathmatiques plus ou moins pousses, et tout au moins de la possibilit de comprendre les algorithmes...

Et quand on voit le nombre affligeants de posts du forum MatLab re-routs vers le forum Algo et dont les PO signalent "_je n'y connais rien en maths_", a devient dur de leur expliquer quelle est la fonction  utiliser, ce qu'elle fait ou ne fait pas, pourquoi elle n'est pas adapte  leur recherche, etc etc...

Au posteur de la premire page qui justement disait "_des trucs comme MatLab le font_", oui, mais comment ? avec quelles donnes ? pourquoi ? quel est le rsultat ? sa signifcation ? Y a t-il d'autres moyens ? Est-ce adapt  mes donnes ? tout ceci ne peut avoir une rponse qu'en connaissant les maths..

Et quand on voit le nombre affligeant de posteurs justifiant leur volont d'utiliser des "bibliothques de grands nombres" sans avoir la moindre ide de ce qu'est un ordre de grandeur et qu'il est totalement aberrant sauf pour la cryptographie de vouloir un nombre  45 chiffres significatifs aprs la virgule, il semble totalment vident que le rle des maths (et d'une physique de base) est trs largement sous-estim dans la production des futurs informaticiens..

----------


## lazakal

> ....Cependant, que ce soit l'organisation logique de la pense ou la dtection d'erreurs, ou la programmation dans de nombreux domaines...


D'accord,bien sur, avec toi souviron; pour les outils maths c'est clair certains domaines (calculs, simulation, crypto, divers modles...) ncessitent des bagages plus ou moins lourds.
Mais ce que je voulais surtout souligner des mes posts, c'est ce que tu appelles "...organisation logique de la pense...".
En effet la programmation est plutt une action (pour ne pas dire science, certains la comprennent mal) rationnelle, et comme le passage par les maths et leurs frquentations affutent ces facults je dis qu'un bon programmeur doit tre probablement bon en math.

Maintenant on cite chaque fois l'exemple du site web qui ne ncessitent pas de maths, je dirais alors qu'un matheux programmeur ferait mieux qu'un non matheux, et puis de quels sites s'agit-il ou bien est-ce un critre de dcision!!

Concernant la traduction et ce quelle signifie, qui limite les maths aux "grands dveloppeurs",  on en comprend qu'il n'y a pas "linarit" (a c'est les maths qui les apprennent!) entre niveau en math et niveau en programmation; je ne vois pourquoi et je ne suis pas d'accord. (grand en math --> pourrait tre  grand dveloppeur) AND (bon en math --> pourrait tre bon dveloppeur).

----------


## _Xavier_

> *Cependant, que ce soit l'organisation logique de la pense ou la dtection d'erreurs*, ou la programmation dans de nombreux domaines (industriels, imagerie, traitement d'images, SIGs, jeux vidos, bancaire, universitaire, et mme bibliothcaire (les fameux algos de recherche), ou intelligence artificielle, automobile, spatial, nergies vertes, oliens, photovoltaiques, marmotrices, etc etc) dpendent fortement de mathmatiques plus ou moins pousses, et tout au moins de la possibilit de comprendre les algorithmes...


Le risque quand on a longtemps utilis les mathmatiques est de croire qu'elles sont l'unique outil de rsolution de problme. Je crois que chacun organise ses penses  sa manire selon sa propre exprience, aprs on utilise les maths pour essayer d'en donner une explication "relationnelle" comprhensible par les autres. Je vois les maths comme un moyen de modliser un problme. Quand je dois faire une base de donnes j'utilise la mthode MERISE, pour faire de la POO j'utilise UML, ... 

Pour la ncessit des maths dans l'imagerie et l'intelligence artificielle c'est tout a fait justifi. Dans ces domaines presque toute la complexit se rduit  la rsolution d'quations mathmatiques.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Et quand on voit le nombre affligeants de posts du forum MatLab re-routs vers le forum Algo et dont les PO signalent "_je n'y connais rien en maths_", a devient dur de leur expliquer quelle est la fonction  utiliser, ce qu'elle fait ou ne fait pas, pourquoi elle n'est pas adapte  leur recherche, etc etc...


Tu parles de MatLab, qui par dfinition est un outil destin au calcul et  l'analyse numrique. Autrement dit, un outil qui sert  faire des maths. Il est vident que dans ce cas, il est ncessaire d'avoir un minimum de connaissance en mathmatique. Mais on est alors plutt dans le cas de "faut-il connaitre le domaine fonctionnel de son mtier pour pouvoir l'exercer ?".




> Et quand on voit le nombre affligeant de posteurs justifiant leur volont d'utiliser des "bibliothques de grands nombres" sans avoir la moindre ide de ce qu'est un ordre de grandeur et qu'il est totalement aberrant sauf pour la cryptographie de vouloir un nombre  45 chiffres significatifs aprs la virgule, il semble totalment vident que le rle des maths (et d'une physique de base) est trs largement sous-estim dans la production des futurs informaticiens..


Partant du mme constat, je fais une analyse totalement oppose :
Ce que tu dcris est la principale tare du mathmaticien qui doit passer  la pratique !
Il a pass sa vie  travailler dans un monde d'exactitudes, de certitudes et de calcul formels. 
Et lorsqu'il dcouvre que la vraie vie est un monde d'approximations et de valeurs approches, il est perdu ! 
Il est totalement dsarm de constater qu'en informatique A+B <>B+A. On tombe sur l'exemple que je dcrivais au dbut avec somme(1/i). 

On m'a dj rpondu qu'on pouvait le faire en manipulant des objets reprsentant des rationnels (ce qui va nous amener  calculer 1000!, et donc  rclamer une "bibliothque de grands nombres"). 
Pourquoi ? Parce que le mathmaticien est alors totalement dsempar face  la ralit et au lieu de comprendre ce qui se passe pour faire le calcul dans le sens qui donnera la meilleure prcision, il cherche  mettre en oeuvre une usine  gaz pour retourner dans le monde qu'il connait !

Les notions telles que les ordres de grandeur, la notation scientifique et mme les calculs d'incertitudes sont des choses que tu apprends lorsque tu sors des maths et que tu passes  d'autres disciplines telles que la phyisique ou la chimie. 
Je dirais plutt qu'au contraire, on fait beaucoup trop de mathmatiques. Aprs tu te retrouves avec des ingnieurs qui considrent que le calcul formel est plus important que l'application numrique. 
Que du moment qu'ils ont trouv la bonne formule, ils ont su rsoudre le problme, mme s'ils se sont plants en faisant l'application numrique.

Sauf qu'entre une formule juste avec une application numrique fausse, et une formule fausse ou approximative, mais qui donne une application numrique  peu prs juste : La diffrence c'est un pont qui scroule dans le premier cas, et un pont qui est toujours debout dans le deuxime !
Et plus tu te spcialises dans les maths, et plus tu as tendance  te retrouver dans le premier cas.

----------


## B.AF

> Tu parles de MatLab, qui *par dfinition est un outil destin au calcul et  l'analyse numrique*. Autrement dit, un outil qui sert  faire des maths. Il est vident que dans ce cas, il est ncessaire d'avoir un minimum de connaissance en mathmatique. Mais on est alors plutt dans le cas de "faut-il connaitre le domaine fonctionnel de son mtier pour pouvoir l'exercer ?".


Non Matlab est un langage de haut niveau matriciel. Matlab permet de faire beaucoup d'autres choses.
Doc Mathworks

----------


## jacqueline

Bonjour

J'ai souvent plaisant avec ce sujet , en expliquant que j'avais abandonn l'lectronique analogique pour le numrique et l'informatique parce quil suffisait de savoir compter jusqu 1 

Pour reprendre un autre post sur le calcul numrique : en stage de Fortran on avait deux profs , un pour le langage et un profde math sublime..

Une des premires choses quil nous a fait dcouvrir tait justement l'imprcision lie  la reprsentation numrique des nombres..Mais bien d'autres choses encore. Vraiment passionnant ce prof..

Dans mon job, j'ai fait pas mal de rgulation.. En analogique les calculs c'tait pour moi un vritable repoussoir.

Allez dpouiller  la main les rsultats d'analyse harmonique et d'analyse indicielle , d'un systme, avec un triple dcimtre sur des rouleaux de papier de 50 mtres craches par l'enregistreur., pour en dduire les rglages du rgulateur. Passionnant !

Aprs j'ai dcouvert la regul sur des calculs temps reel en assembleur, qui sait juste faire des additions des soustractions des multiplications et des divisions en double longueur.. ( les porte manteux : ne connais pas ! ) 

a m'a rconcili avec la regul , les quations diffrentielles et tout le bazar..

Le programme tait crit en assembleur,  partir d'un listing en Fortan qui avait servi pour l'tude et la simulation de tout ce systme..

pres dans la regul , il faut parfois se mfier des purs thoriciens, et des forts en math, qui n'ont pas pris les bonnes hypothses de dpart pour faire leurs calculs..

Aujourd'hui retraite, je n'ai plus besoin de maths ! MAIS ::):   )

Pour quelquun qui devait se mettre a la CAO, j'ai du aborder ce sujet, et essayer de trouver un logiciel libre.

Vouloir utiliser un tel logiciel sans avoir compris les diverses techniques de modlisation , c'est voue a l'chec..

Pourquoi faut-il utiliser les NURBS , plutt que les courbes de Beziers.. 

Pourquoi tous ces formats de fichiers..

On trouve tout sur Internet, mais j'ai bien regrett de ne pas avoir un niveau de math plus lev.. 

Je revoyais bien mon prof de math nous expliquer au tableau les quations polynomiales, mais la CAO n'existait pas et Pierre Beziers personne ne le connaissait.

Le calcul matriciel, je n'envoyais gure l'interet. C'tait juste deux ou trois cours., on laisse passer l'orage.., 

Le perse Delaunay, ne devait pas imaginer non plus qu il serait incontournable un jour 

On comprend bien l'intert de sa mthode.. et tiens c'est dans matlab , on pourra peut tre essayer avec Scilab ou Octave., voire dessiner des NURBS.. ( je n'ai pas d'autre utilit de ces logiciels )

En poursuivant sur la 3D , j'ai fait une rencontre du 4e type : les quaternions.. jusqu' a 3 axes , ca va encore , mais rajouter un quatrime, je n'arrive mme pas a e reprsenter le concept, et des demos avec des applets Java, c'est joli,amusant , mais je ne capte rien du tout..

Puis comme je fais aussi de la couture, avec des patrons ( un jour j'ai pris une de ces cours par une mamie qui avait fait une belle carrire chez Dior ou elle tait entre apprentie, elle s'est un peu moque de moi avec la nethode ' plat " alors quelle travaille sur mannequins)

C'est vraiment le domaine de la conversion 2D 3D 

Il existe quelques logiciels de cration de vtements, mais a coute des milliers d'euros 

J'ai poursuivi sur ce thme, et me voila partiedans la modlisation statique etdynamique des tissus.. la modlisation en " masses-ressorts " 

Il y a une abondante littrature si j'arrive ben a apprhender cette technique de simulation, sincrement, je ne maitrise pas suffisament le sujet , pour mettre ces quations dans un logiciel, pour dessiner une forme de vtements sur un mannequin dont on fixerait toutes les mesures ncessaires a la confection "sur mesure" et voir ce que ca va donner, en fonction de la coupe du vtement et la nature du tissu puis sortir le patron..

a demande trois comptences : une bonne exprience de couture, une bonneconnaissance de la modlisation et de bonnes comptences en programmation 

D'ailleurs, ce logiciel phare a t conu avec des pros de la confection en collaboration avec les chercheurs de l'INSA.. et les publications de chercheurs trangers..

On rencontre rarement ces trois comptences runies dans le logiciel libre 

Ayant potass le format STEP,a m'a permis de modliser les pices d'un patron, de dfinir toutes les lignes de recoupe, les pinces, et d y reporter toutes les indications d'assemblage d'un patron Burda..

Et aprs avec des bibliothques de cols , de poches, ( en format STEP , de pouvoir les placer et modifier leurs dimensions sur le mannequin.

Reste un autre problme mathmatique : c'est la mise  plat des matriaux souples.. 

Cette fonction existe dans Open Cascade avec un exemple d' Adidas , pour la recoupe d'un dessus de chaussure, dessin en 3D sur un scan de pied humain reel 

La couture c'est plus complice, les vtements ne sont pas colles sur le corps.. C'est aussi l'art de cacher un peu les defauts anatomiques..

J'ai trouv une solution en dfinissant des points sur des plans de coupe, horizontaux, verticaux supposant que le tissu n'ait aucun poids et ne forme pas de plis.

J'ai galement trouv une modlisation de plis 

La simulation de vtements sur Blender ,c'est beau , mais ne convient pas , elle chappe a tout critre de dimensions et d'assemblage de pices.

Contrairement a ce que beaucoup de gens imaginent , la prcision en couture est de l'ordre du millimtre, pour certains assemblages, sinon c'est un pli. 

Alors, la conversion 3D 2D lors de la mise  plat doit tre prcise.

Une autre notion importante en couture est le droit fil du tissu . Il suffit d'imaginer un tissu a rayures pour comprendre le problme, qui existe aussi sur le tissu uni  cause du tissage, contrairement a des materiaux synthetiques.. 



Chaque fois que je fais un patron  partir d'un model vu dans une revue, en utilisant les repres d'autres patrons, je me dis : si seulement j'avais un logiciel pour faire ces traces..

L'autre probleme est que la retouche de patrons standard, est une methode empirique, c'est un peu voue a l'echec.des qu in touche un truc , tout le reste bouge... 

Il y a vraiment des moments ou on regrette de ne pas tre une bte des maths..( appliqus  la modlisation 3D )

J'y songe depuis un moment. Et on voit pas mal de jeunettes chercher des logiciels pour raliser leurs vtements, mais en voyant que a coute plus cher quune voiture d'occasion..  ::(:  .. 


Il en existe d'autres, mais c'est du gadget et pour raliser de telles choses,il n'y a mme pas besoin de logiciel ni de patron et autant aller l'acheter en magasin.. Sans la modlisation de la tombe du tissu , a ne sert  rien.

L'autre problme est la trace des patrons sur papier ,ce n'est pas ralisable par points avec une imprimante. .. 

C'est du domaine de la machine a dessiner avec trace des courbes  plat et dessin des lettres, en format A0 dmontable. a peut se rgler avec un bon bricoleur et des moteurs pas  pas pilotent une carte "embarque ".

Ca j'en ferais mon affaire et le bon bricoleur, n'est pas trs loin. Il se marre  ::): 


Sur Sourceforge il y a un seul projet, abandonne depuis longtemps et assez mal engage, vu l'ampleur du problme. Le gars est pass compltement a cote du sujet.. 

J'ai downloade toutes les docs que j'ai trouvees.sur internet.

Cette plonge dans la modlisation 3D m'a permis d'avancer un peu sur le projet, de le dfinir avec des illustrations, defini l'interface graphique adapte  une couturire et pas a une pro de la CAO. 
Je pense que c'est un minima pour trouver de l'aide sur Sourceforge et pouvoir repartir les taches en fonction des comptences disponibles. Le logiciel pro n'a pas t raliste par une seule personne.

Il faut que ce soit multiplateforme

Certes on ne va pas se refaire un moteur de rendu, alors qu il y en a d'excellents, mais ladaptation avec le logiciel n'est pas trs vidente.

*Si dans d'autres domaines de l'informatique on peut se passer des maths, je ne vois pas comment on peut bosser dans l'informatique pour la modlisation 3D sans un super niveau en math.*

----------


## souviron34

> Tu parles de MatLab, qui par dfinition est un outil destin au calcul et  l'analyse numrique. Autrement dit, un outil qui sert  faire des maths. Il est vident que dans ce cas, il est ncessaire d'avoir un minimum de connaissance en mathmatique. Mais on est alors plutt dans le cas de "faut-il connaitre le domaine fonctionnel de son mtier pour pouvoir l'exercer ?".


Visiblement ce que les formations enseignent est plutt : "vous avez besoin de faire des maths ? Il y a un outil qui fait a pour vous. Cherche dans la liste des commandes"..

Et on se rcupre des posts comme ceux mentionns...

 ::cry:: 


Et on rejoint de manire plus fondamentale une approche globale vis--vis de l'informatique : que ce soit RAD, IDE, langages, Garbage Collector, bibliothques, etc etc, il semble que le Ssame des dernires annes est "_vous n'avez pas  vous proccuper de ce qui se pase. Cherchez et choisissez l'outil qui fait a pour vous_".

Et on produit des gnrations de zombies qui utilisent des trucs sans savoir et comprenre ce qu'ils font...

Et par consquent ni sans savoir les utiliser correctement autrement qu'en demandant ici et l les paramtres  passer, ni sans connatre leurs limitations, ni sans savoir s'en passer...

----------


## Nebulix

> Et on produit des gnrations de zombies qui utilisent des trucs sans savoir et comprenre ce qu'ils font...


Sans savoir ce que font les trucs...
Mais aussi (souvent) sans savoir ce qu'il font eux-mmes (plein d'exemples dans les forums)
Peut-tre qu'un minimum de culture mathmatique peut faire du bien.

----------


## Invit

> Partant du mme constat, je fais une analyse totalement oppose :
> Ce que tu dcris est la principale tare du mathmaticien qui doit passer  la pratique !
> Il a pass sa vie  travailler dans un monde d'exactitudes, de certitudes et de calcul formels. 
> Et lorsqu'il dcouvre que la vraie vie est un monde d'approximations et de valeurs approches, il est perdu ! 
> Il est totalement dsarm de constater qu'en informatique A+B <>B+A. On tombe sur l'exemple que je dcrivais au dbut avec somme(1/i).


Euh? Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles un "mathmaticien", mais les dveloppements limits, ca s'apprend en terminale ou en prpa, les thories de base sur l'approximation un peu plus tard...

Et normalement des statistiques, et autres maths appliques, on en fait ds le dbut de l'universit. Et pas mal de matheux ont fait de la physique (en prpa, par exemple) et ont entendu parler d'ordres de grandeur, de prcision, etc...

Mais (et c'est un gros mais), l'approximation et tout cela, ce sont des maths difficiles... 

Il faut tre bon en maths pour bien comprendre ce qu'on fait en informatique, mais comme dans tous les domaines, il n'est pas forcment ncessaire de comprendre ce qu'on fait pour y survivre...

Francois

----------


## Rams7s

Tous les informaticiens ne font pas math sup/sp. Sinon a en ferait pas beaucoup par an.
Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on l'a fait, qu'on a compris. :;): 

La prpa c'est rigolo, mais a ne sert qu'a donner une grosse culture de math/phy, apprendre  prendre du recul, permet de trouver une mthode de travail. Le tout en faisant sortir du lot les lves super-puissants, et ceux qui peuvent travailler beaucoup. Voir, ceux qui comprennent sur certains concours.

C'est pas Java qui aide  comprendre que l'informatique n'est pas magique.  ::P:

----------


## B.AF

> C'est pas Java qui aide  comprendre que l'informatique n'est pas magique.


 ::mouarf::  a sent le troll...

D'un point de vue gnral, les mathmatiques ont deux utilits: 

- Une directe et propritaire qui est que tout ce qui touche au math ncessite des connaissances en math (pas tant une tautologie, si certaines notions sont abordables 'as-it', d'autres ncessitent 'un peu' de pdagogie)
- Apporter une structure de rsolution et de comprhension
Les mathmatiques apprennent  rsourdre et  argumenter. Mais idem pour la philosophie, l'histoire ou l'conomie.

Ce qui me fait dire qu'un bon en math sera ventuellement un bon dveloppeur si en plus des maths il a une culture plus large et plus gnrale.

Je connais des mathmaticiens brillants qui sont souvent passs  ct de leurs sujets pour n'avoir considr que l'aspect mathmatique.

----------


## maske

> Il est totalement dsarm de constater qu'en informatique A+B <>B+A.


Depuis quand en mathmatiques A + B = B + A ? L'argument ne tient pas, il manque des hypothses avant d'noncer l'galit, sinon, elle est fausse et donc A+B <> B+A, chose tout  fait normale pour un matheux.




> mais les dveloppements limits, ca s'apprend en terminale


Les DL c'est pas du tout du niveau terminale, c'est enseign  bac+1 dans les cours sur analyse dans |R et |Rx|Rx...x|R (je pense).

Comme le disent ou le sous-entendent plusieurs personnes ici, je pense que le besoin en terme de connaissances mathmatiques thoriques et appliques ne se fait sentir que dans un cadre mtier prcis : 3D, optimisation, IA, complexit, heuristiques, etc... et que  un certain point donn.

Qui a besoin de mathmatiques pour construire son architecture logicielle ? Pour faire une conception objet ? Pour appliquer des design patterns (et surtout savoir quand les utiliser) ?

En revanche, lors du dveloppement du coeur d'un logiciel, il y a souvent des algorithmes qui vont ncessiter des connaissances en mathmatiques pour les concevoir... mais a ne serait pas le boulot des ingnieurs systme, et pas des dveloppeurs ?

J'attends toujours un argument qui expliquerait en quoi le coeur mtier du logiciel a besoin des mathmatiques, sachant que tout se base sur l'exprience et la comptence informatique en ingnierie logicielle. Je parle toujours du point de vue logiciel et pas systme.

Je crois qu'il n'existe pas, en tout cas, pas  en voir la littrature...

Je crois toujours que la question est mal pose, et se base sur l'ide de classer les dveloppeurs "si tu n'es pas un bon matheux, tu ne seras jamais un bon dveloppeur".

On devrait se demander : o a-t-on besoin des maths et dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Invit

> Les DL c'est pas du tout du niveau terminale, c'est enseign  bac+1 dans les cours sur analyse dans |R et |Rx|Rx...x|R (je pense).


http://www.amemath.net/ame_mathemati...ts/derivee.pdf

Mais bon, mme si c'est bac+1, c'est  dire l'anne qui suit la terminale, ca fait partie du bagage de base de tout matheux.


Sur le "o on a besoin des maths?", je crois que c'est ds qu'on commence  rentrer dans le problmes d'algorithmique, ou de calcul de charge. Savoir  l'avance, en fonction d'un volume de donnes prvisible, les parties d'un programme qu'il va falloir optimiser, comprendre, en le regardant qu'un bout de code est quadratique, et qu'il va nous planter, savoir,  partir d'un argument purement statistique, prvoir la charge maximale d'un serveur, tout ca c'est des maths, pas forcment hyper difficiles, mais pas triviales non plus.

En fait, des maths, il y en a ds qu'on rentre dans l'implmentation.

Francois

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Et on produit des gnrations de zombies qui utilisent des trucs sans savoir et comprenre ce qu'ils font...


C'est vrai. En mme temps, parfois on doit utiliser des trucs o il vaut mieux ne pas savoir ce qu'ils font, parce que sinon, on n'oserait jamais s'en servir...




> Depuis quand en mathmatiques A + B = B + A ? L'argument ne tient pas, il manque des hypothses avant d'noncer l'galit, sinon, elle est fausse et donc A+B <> B+A, chose tout  fait normale pour un matheux.


Ben la premire chose qu'on m'a enseign en mathmatiques tait que l'addition est commutative.




> Euh? Je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles un "mathmaticien", mais les dveloppements limits, ca s'apprend en terminale ou en prpa, les thories de base sur l'approximation un peu plus tard...
> 
> Et normalement des statistiques, et autres maths appliques, on en fait ds le dbut de l'universit. Et pas mal de matheux ont fait de la physique (en prpa, par exemple) et ont entendu parler d'ordres de grandeur, de prcision, etc...


Ma dfinition d'un "mathmaticien" : Le mec dont les mathmatiques constituent la principale activit ! Autrement dit, celui qui a non seulement tudi les mathmatiques, mais qui en plus les pratiques quotidiennement.
J'ai fait les mmes tudes mathmatiques que tout ingnieur, mais je ne me considre pas comme un mathmaticien (et encore moins un bon, mme si je n'tais pas mauvais) pour autant, car mon travail c'est l'informatique : C'est rpondre au mieux aux besoins de mes utilisateurs et clients, c'est amliorer la mont en charge des serveurs, automatiser les tches manuelles rptitives...

Pour le reste, la question n'est pas de savoir si on t'a enseign l'approximation dans les calculs. 
Il s'agit plutt d'tre capable d'utiliser quelque chose qu'on sait tre faux ou contre nature d'un point de vu thorique, mais qui donnera un rsultat suffisant  moindre cot.
Quand tu es conditionn par "il suffit de trouver un contre exemple pour prouver que quelque chose est faux", et que des cas o a ne marche pas, tu en trouves  la pelle, tu as beaucoup plus de mal  accepter une solution imparfaite mais qui permet d'avancer et pourra tre amliore ensuite.

Pour garder l'exemple des DL, du temps de mes tudes, a ma toujours pos un problme de voir le prof de physique se perdre dans des calculs de fous, arriver  une formule hyper-complique, et terminer en remplaant tout par des dveloppements limits pour simplifier sa formule jusqu' un rsultat tout simple !
Poser cos(x) = 1-x et sin(x) = tan(x) = x, a a de quoi faire froid dans le dos.

Mais comme on dit : "La thorie c'est lorsqu'on sait pourquoi a ne marche pas. La pratique c'est lorsqu'on ne sait pas pourquoi a marche !".

----------


## maske

Hmmm pour moi le dveloppement limit, c'est la gnralisation  partir de la formule de Taylor-Young. C'est la gnralisation de la formule du document en lien, qui est prsente en premire/terminale et qui n'est pas du tout exhaustive en gros, c'est un dveloppement limit particulier. Les formules de Taylor-Lagrange et Taylor-Young, c'est bac+1 et pas terminale. Aprs a fait quelques temps que j'y suis pass donc mes souvenirs sont peut-tre un peu foireux.

Oui, l'addition est commutative dans les ensembles de nombres usuels (C, R, Z, N, et tous les autres). 

Mais dans la notation A + B, il n'est pas prcis ce que sont A et B. Donc je pourrais trs bien dfinir deux objets et dfinir une opration "+" non commutative. 

Illustration: A + B = {0}xCard(A) + {1}xCard(B) = Card(B) diffrent de B + A = Card(A)

Corrigez si je dis une connerie (ce qui est fort possible).

Dans ton affirmation plus haut, ce qu'il manque c'est la prcision ou disons par abus de vocabulaire, de rigueur. 




> En fait, des maths, il y en a ds qu'on rentre dans l'implmentation.


Cela dpend toujours de ce qu'on implmente...

----------


## lazakal

> ...
> Illustration: A + B = {0}xCard(A) + {1}xCard(B) = Card(B) diffrent de B + A = Card(A)...


Il ne s'agit de tout a!!!
Il s'agit de ce qu'a affirm Skorkin (voir post 1)...

----------


## souviron34

Vous drivez, et vous drivez justement en mathmaticiens..

Le sujet est par rapport aux maths, et de ce que je vois sur le forum, ce ne sont mme pas des notions pointues qui manquent, mais basiquement de la gomtrie de seconde.. : des quations de cercles ou d'ellipses, des calculs de barycentres, de moyennes, de la trigo de base...


Et ceci, sans compter le fameux problme des piquets et intervalles, qui se retrouve d'un bout  l'autre de l'informatique, est une base de maths..


Il est vident que ds qu'on touche  des domaines plus "sensibles" (par exemple l'imagerie ou les SIG), le niveau ncessaire en maths grimpe drastiquement...

Et que, comme soulign plus haut, la diffrence entre un bon et un grand est que le bon ira utiliser telle ou telle bibliothque, mais ne sauras pas comment elle fonctionne ou ce qu'elle fait pour telle fonctionnalit en particulier...


Maintenant, mme de base, le nombre de posts aberrants qu'on voit passer sur les limites de boucles, le calcul du milieu d'un segment ou d'un angle, et des maths de base, est tel que la question (ou plutt l'affirmation) pose initialement est sense et raliste....



Maintenant, mme dans des domaines plus sensibles, je dois dire que je suis effar du nombre de fois o j'ai  corriger des gens travaillant sur des trucs du style GoogleMap ou GoogleEarth pour arriver  leur faire comprendre qu'un rectangle dans ces reprsentations n'est pas un vrai rectangle, que la Terre n'est pas plate et que par consquent tout calcul ur une reprsentation de la Terre ncessite des calculs plus pousss que x+y...

Et les erreurs des GPS sont bien l pour nous montrer rgulirement que ne pas avoir des notions de maths entrane de mauvais programmes.. Et donc ne sont pas le fait de Grands programmeurs..  :;):

----------


## B.AF

> Vous drivez, et vous drivez justement en mathmaticiens..


Et c'est pas trs intressant d'ailleurs... ::aie::  ::langue2::

----------


## sparthane777

Pour moi l'informatique a toujours t une application thorique en dveloppement. Recherche d'algorithme, les fonctions toussah toussah, nanmoins, je ne pense pas qu'il soit ncessaire de possder des connaissances pointues en maths. A moins de bosser pour la NASA  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon on est tous d'accord pour dire que c'est avant tout de la logique qu'il faut.

----------


## jacqueline

> Pour moi l'informatique a toujours t une application thorique en dveloppement. Recherche d'algorithme, les fonctions toussah toussah, nanmoins, je ne pense pas qu'il soit ncessaire de possder des connaissances pointues en maths. A moins de bosser pour la NASA 
> Sinon on est tous d'accord pour dire que c'est avant tout de la logique qu'il faut.


 Pas besoin de bosser  la NASA, et on a tous a dans nos PC : la modelisation 3D exige un bon niveau de math.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Et c'est pas trs intressant d'ailleurs...


Retournons un peu plus dans le sujet alors  :;): 




> Vous n'avez pas besoin d'tre bon en maths pour tre un Bon Dveloppeur mais vous en avez absolument besoin pour tre un Grand Dveloppeur


1m 78 cm c'est suffisant pour tre un Grand dveloppeur ?  ::mouarf:: 

Bon srieusement, un Grand dveloppeur c'est quoi, si on exclu "bon dveloppeur" ?

Celui qui fait de grandes choses ?
Bien souvent, c'est plus une question de chance et d'opportunit que de personne. Tu peux tre un grand gnie, travailler chez des grands comptes et  sur des projets importants, tu seras peut-tre bon mais a ne veut pas dire que tu feras de grandes choses pour autant. 
De plus, tu peux contribuer  de grandes ralisations... en servant le caf, en assistant quelqu'un d'autre...

Non, pour moi le "Grand dveloppeur", c'est celui qui impressionne tout le monde par son travail. C'est celui qui trouve une solution miracle innespre l o tout le monde se cassait les dents.

En un mot, c'est celui qui surprend, qui se distingue des autres de faon exceptionnelle, et surtout, c'est celui qu'on admire parce qu'il arrive  faire des choses dont on se sent incapable soit mme !

a nous ammne  nous poser la question de ce qu'est la moyenne : Par dfinition, la moyenne c'est ce que tout le monde fait ! Tu es dans la moyenne lorsque tu fais comme les autres. Tu n'es ni bon ni mauvais, tu fais ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre de toi.
Lorsque tu matrises mieux ton art, tu deviens plus rapide. Tu vites les erreurs. Tu fais un travail de meilleure qualit. 
Tu commences  te distinguer,  tre plus performant. On dira alors que tu es bon. Nanmoins, mme si tu es bon, on comprend bien ce que tu fais, tu te trouves dans la continuit des autres. Ils auraient pu parvenir au rsultat avec le temps, mais tu as t plus rapide. Tu es meilleur, tu es bon, mais tu n'es ni exceptionnel, ni gnial pour autant !

Pour qu'on dise que tu es vritablement gnial, il faut que tu franchisses une marche supplmentaire. Celle que la plupart n'arrivera jamais  franchir. Il faut que tu sois capable de faire des choses que tout le monde juge impossible. Que tu trouves des issues miracles lorsque les autres pensent tre dans une impasse. 
En un mot, pour provoquer l'admiration de tes sembles il faut qu'ils se sentent incapable de faire la mme chose.
Pour ne pas tre simplement bon, il faut tre radicalement diffrent. Trouver des solutions avec des approches non conventionnelles. C'est--dire trouver des solutions o mme lorsque tu as la solution sous le nez, tu continues  te dire : "Oui effectivement a rsoud bien le problme, mais comment tu as fait pour trouver ? Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport entre le problme et la solution".

Ce n'est que dans ce cas, qu'on dira que tu es exceptionnel, impressionnant et donc "Grand".

Maintenant quelle est la place des mathmatiques l dedans ? Et bien pour moi : Aucune ! 
Les mathmatiques incarnent la logique pur, stricte, rigoureuse et prvisibles donc sans suprise. 
Elles permettent de faire des choses complxes, de faire de grandes choses. Cependant, a reste  la port de tout le monde. Tout dcoule et s'enchane logiquement  partir du problme initial. Au mieux tu pourras tre bon, mais c'est tout. 
Etre "Grand", et donc exceptionnel, a veut dire trouver des solutions qui n'obissent pas  la logique ! C'est russir grce  une approche non conventionnelle. C'est ne rien faire comme tout le monde.
a ncessite d'avoir une grande culture sur de nombreux domaines. Il faut tre capable de faire des parallle entre des choses qui ne se ressemblent pas.  
Bien souvent, c'est le contraire de la logique et de la rigueur mathmatique. Ce qui m'ammne mme  dire, qu'tre trop bon en math est plutt un handicap, et certainement pas une ncessit pour tre exceptionnel en informatique.

----------


## souviron34

> Maintenant quelle est la place des mathmatiques l dedans ? Et bien pour moi : Aucune ! 
> Les mathmatiques incarnent la logique pur, stricte, rigoureuse et prvisibles donc sans suprise. 
> Elles permettent de faire des choses complxes, de faire de grandes choses. Cependant, a reste  la port de tout le monde. Tout dcoule et s'enchane logiquement  partir du problme initial. Au mieux tu pourras tre bon, mais c'est tout. 
> Etre "Grand", et donc exceptionnel, a veut dire trouver des solutions qui n'obissent pas  la logique ! C'est russir grce  une approche non conventionnelle. C'est ne rien faire comme tout le monde.
> a ncessite d'avoir une grande culture sur de nombreux domaines. Il faut tre capable de faire des parallle entre des choses qui ne se ressemblent pas.  
> Bien souvent, c'est le contraire de la logique et de la rigueur mathmatique. Ce qui m'ammne mme  dire, qu'tre trop bon en math est plutt un handicap, et certainement pas une ncessit pour tre exceptionnel en informatique.


Je crois tout simplement que tu te mprends sur le sens donn ici  "Mathmatiques" et "mathmaticiens".

On ne parle pas, je pense, de mathmatiques pures ni de chercheurs en mathmatiques.

On parle d'avoir une base suffisante pour intgrer un raisonnement logique, et avoir des ides relles sur ce que peut tre une optimisation, un bon algorithme, de la simplicit tout en tant efficace..

Car ce qui distingue un dveloppeur brillant d'un moyen est justement d'arriver  une solution lgante (donc facilement portable et explique), efficace, et robuste..


Quand tu dis "_c'est le contraire de la logique_", c'est _entirement faux_... C'est *parce que* tu as cette base de logique profondment enracine que tu peux dvier de ce qui est appris et retenu "btement", parce que tu _connais/comprends_ les raisonnements traditionnels..

Parce qu'avoir une bonne connaissance de la logique et des maths te permet de faire des *quivalences* que tu ne ferais pas autrement... et ne pas tre restreint aux domaines/usages appris..

Et c'est pour cela que je suis entirement d'accord avec l'affirmation cite..  ::D:

----------


## Rams7s

Je suis d'accord avec souviron34.

Dans la mesure o en maths, ce qui fait la diffrence entre l'lve qui a 13 et celui qui a 18, c'est tout simplement que celui qui a 18 sort des sentiers battus. Il comprend pourquoi un moment donn la dmonstration se fait comme a, et que dans un autre cas ce choix ne sera pas judicieux. Mieux, il va trouver un lemme, qui en piochant dans les autres chapitres/cours va permettre de dmontrer simplement ce qu'il faut. 
L'lve moyen, il apprend la manire de base, et il fait toujours avec, pis quand a marche pas, ben on part sur 4 pages de dmonstrations avec le nombre d'erreurs possibles que a engendre. Il n'arrive pas  comprendre que les thormes et concepts ne sont pas cloisonns  un seul chapitre, que ce qui est fait en maths est applicable en physique et ailleurs... ::D: 

En informatique, c'est pareil. On peut faire, ou faire bien, moi je pense que a fait appel aux mmes capacits pour savoir faire bien qu'en maths  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je suis d'accord sur les principes cits, mais pas sur le lien avec les mathmatiques ! Dsol !

On peut ne pas avoir fait d'tudes en maths, et donc tre nul en maths ! Mais tre capable d'appliquer les mmes principes de logiques et de raisonnements !

Donc, pour tre un bon dveloppeur, il faut surtout avoir une bonne logique et un grand sens du raisonnement, mais pas forcment tre un gnie en mathmatique !  ::ccool::

----------


## benwit

Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de Franck  ::ccool:: 

et aussi avec souviron

car il s'agit de deux comprhensions diffrentes d'une mme question !

----------


## maske

> Car ce qui distingue un dveloppeur brillant d'un moyen est justement d'arriver  une solution lgante (donc facilement portable et explique), efficace, et robuste..


Exact. Par contre, rien  voir avec les mathmatiques  proprement parler : il s'agit surtout de bonnes pratiques, d'exprience et de savoir faire.




> En informatique, c'est pareil. On peut faire, ou faire bien, moi je pense que a fait appel aux mmes capacits pour savoir faire bien qu'en maths


Forcment, mais entre-autres uniquement. Les parts de l'exprience, des bonnes pratiques et de la matrise du sujet jouent un plus grand rle dans l'affaire.

Parce que "bien faire" pour un dveloppeur, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Je crois tout simplement que tu te mprends sur le sens donn ici  "Mathmatiques" et "mathmaticiens".
> 
> On ne parle pas, je pense, de mathmatiques pures ni de chercheurs en mathmatiques.
> 
> On parle d'avoir une base suffisante pour intgrer un raisonnement logique, et avoir des ides relles sur ce que peut tre une optimisation, un bon algorithme, de la simplicit tout en tant efficace..


Je suis d'accord avec toi, bien sr, pour dire qu'il faut avoir un minimum de bases mathmatiques pour tre un bon dveloppeur. Ce qui est l'ide que tu dfends ici.  ::ccool:: 

Mais j'avais plac ma dernire intervention dans le cadre non plus du "bon", mais du Grand au sens de l'excellent qui provoque d'admiration !   :8-): 
On a dj discut du "bon", et on commenait  tourner en rond. Donc je suis pass du "bon"  "l'excellent".

J'applique le mme raisonnement pour le "bon" mathmaticien que pour le "bon" informaticien :  Est bon celui qui se distingue des autres et qui sort du lot ! A partir de l, j'exclus le mec qui a simplement la formation mathmatique standard de tout ingnieur, ou celui qui a simplement de bonnes bases.




> Car ce qui distingue un dveloppeur brillant d'un moyen est justement d'arriver  une solution lgante (donc facilement portable et explique), efficace, et robuste..


Tu es toujours dans le domaine du bon, et pas de l'exceptionnel !
Mais j'ai quand mme envi de dire que "arriver  une solution lgante, efficace et robuste" c'est ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre de tout professionnel. Autrement dit, on n'est mme pas dans le domaine du bon, mais simplement dans le cas de celui qui fait son travail ! ce qui devrait tre le moyen.




> Quand tu dis "_c'est le contraire de la logique_", c'est _entirement faux_... C'est *parce que* tu as cette base de logique profondment enracine que tu peux dvier de ce qui est appris et retenu "btement", parce que tu _connais/comprends_ les raisonnements traditionnels..
> 
> Parce qu'avoir une bonne connaissance de la logique et des maths te permettent de faire des *quivalences* que tu ne ferais pas autrement... et ne pas tre restreint aux domaines/usages appris..


L o on n'est pas d'accord, c'est que tu considres que le raisonnement est de la logique, domaine exclusif des mathmatiques, l o je dis que les mathmatiques ne sont qu'un moyen utilis pour l'enseigner. Rflchir, a ne veut pas dire faire des mathmatiques. 
Observer deux problmes qui n'ont  priori aucun point commun et russir  voir un rapprochement entre les deux, ce n'est pas de la logique. 
Tu dis que les mathmatiques te permettent de faire les quivalences ncessaires au rapprochement. a peut-tre vrai dans certains cas. 
Mais, les mathmatiques t'interdiront de faire des rapprochement faux. Autrement dit, faire des rapprochements approximatifs, qui ressemblent vaguement mais pour lesquels on montre aisment que la ressemblance n'est qu'apparente mais n'existe pas rellement.
Les mathmatiques t'interdiront alors d'arriver  une solution approximative, partielle et imparfaite, mais qui te permettent malgr tout d'avancer dans une situation o tout tait bloqu. Sauf  accepter malgr tout de faire une quivalence qu'on sait ne pas en tre une. Ce qui revient  renier les mathmatiques et leur rigueur. 

C'est ce qui finit par faire la diffrence entre le mec qui te montre que le problme est impossible, et celui qui le rsout parce qu'il ne savait pas que le problme tait sans solution !

----------


## bretus

Bonsoir,




> C'est ce qui finit par faire la diffrence entre le mec qui te montre que le problme est impossible, et celui qui le rsout parce qu'il ne savait pas que le problme tait sans solution !


Celui qui rsout un problme sans savoir qu'il tait impossible de le rsoudre me fait relativement peur. Il n'est pas forcment conscient des approximations qu'il a faite et est souvent incapable de justifier de la prcision de ces approximations... Tt o tard, il y a aura un cas o c'est impossible qu'il ne saura pas expliquer.

En l'tat le premier personnage voqu n'est pas "meilleur". Il le devient ds lors qu'il accepte de passer  l'approximation ou qu'il ramne le problme  un problme soluble.




> A partir de l, j'exclus le mec qui a simplement la formation mathmatique standard de tout ingnieur


Les formations ingnieurs, prpa incluse, me semblent justement veiller  ne pas former des "puristes", mais des personnes capables d'approximer et justifier leurs approximations si besoin est.




> Les mathmatiques t'interdiront alors d'arriver  une solution approximative, partielle et imparfaite, mais qui te permet malgr tout d'avancer dans une situation o tout tait bloqu.


Ceci me fait penser aux mathmatiques de puriste vs mathmatiques faon physicien...
Les mathmatiques "pures" s'appliquent rarement en informatique, mais l'algorithmie et ses structures de donnes, le flou et les branches discrtes sont omni-prsentes.
Quant  la capacit de faire des approximations, je trouve que a fait aussi partie du bagage de mathmatiques. Informatiquement parlant, il s'agit d'une batterie de "patron d'approximation".
Le tout ensuite est d'avoir la fibre pour ramener le cas "rel", vers le cas "idal"  moindre frais; en maitrisant au mieux ces frais...


Ensuite, je regrette que nous soyons trop frileux  introduire les notions mathmatiques quand le besoin est prsent,  mon sens, pour ne pas effrayer la masse de dveloppeurs.

A ce titre, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un qui ramne un graphe  un arbre pour le caler allgrement dans un XML,  grand coup de duplication d'entit est un bon dveloppeur... Il approxime sans en avoir rellement le besoin, par simple manque de connaissance en matire de structures de donnes...

bye

----------


## Sancha

Je vais donner ma petite opinion...  ::): 
*Faut-il tre bon en maths pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?*
Je pense que c'est que la question utilise un gros raccourci ! Il aurait fallu la dvelopper plus...

Les maths apportent une logique. Un enchainement de raisonnement.
C'est la logique qu'on utilise en maths pour raisonner qui est utilise en dveloppement pour laborer un algorithme.

Mais, on peut tre un bon dveloppeur sans savoir ce qu'est une primitive ou autre. Par contre, si on na pas la logique et le "pas  pas" qu'apportent les maths, on ne peut pas dvelopper convenablement.

C'est mon avis.  :;):

----------


## dvdbly

> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Citation:
>                                                                       Envoy par *Franck SORIANO*  
> ...


Pourquoi les mathmatiques interdiraient-elles cela ?
N'est-ce pas par exemple l'objet des dveloppements limits et de la notation de Landau que d'approximer ?

Par ailleurs, l'informatique est par essence une approximation permanente : tous les calculs sur le continu sont approxims par du discret, par construction de ce qu'est l'informatique, et pourtant les avions volent (parfois).




> Ceci me fait penser aux mathmatiques de puriste vs mathmatiques faon physicien...
> Les mathmatiques "pures" s'appliquent rarement en informatique, mais l'algorithmie et ses structures de donnes, le flou et les branches discrtes sont omni-prsentes.


Je te propose par exemple la lecture du Que sais-Je ? sur les rseaux de neurones artificiels pour rviser ce jugement...
Cela dit, sans aller aussi loin, il me semble que l'algbre de Boole devrait suffire, non ?




> Quant  la capacit de faire des approximations, je trouve que a fait aussi partie du bagage de mathmatiques. Informatiquement parlant, il s'agit d'une batterie de "patron d'approximation".
> Le tout ensuite est d'avoir la fibre pour ramener le cas "rel", vers le cas "idal"  moindre frais; en maitrisant au mieux ces frais...
> 
> 
> Ensuite, je regrette que nous soyons trop frileux  introduire les notions mathmatiques quand le besoin est prsent,  mon sens, pour ne pas effrayer la masse de dveloppeurs.


Est-ce une question de frilosit, ou est-ce parce qu'il est plus facile de faire un dveloppeur d'un mathmaticien que l'inverse ?




> A ce titre, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un qui ramne un graphe  un arbre pour le caler allgrement dans un XML,  grand coup de duplication d'entit est un bon dveloppeur... Il approxime sans en avoir rellement le besoin, par simple manque de connaissance en matire de structures de donnes...
> 
> bye


+1

----------


## bretus

Bonsoir,




> Je te propose par exemple la lecture du Que sais-Je ? sur les rseaux de neurones artificiels pour rviser ce jugement...


Dsol, pour la tournure de phrase qui porte  confusion. Il n'y a pas besoin d'aller jusqu'au rseaux neuronaux pour rencontrer des mathmatiques comme tu le dis ici : 




> Par ailleurs, l'informatique est par essence une approximation permanente : tous les calculs sur le continu sont approxims par du discret, par construction de ce qu'est l'informatique, et pourtant les avions volent (parfois).


Pour ma part, je sens que je fais appel aux mmes mcanismes quand je cherche un algorithme, que lorsque je recherchais un thorme en mathmatique ou que je cherchais la solution  un problme de physique... 

L'criture fait appel aux logiques de dmonstration; la gestion des cas fait appel  "l'intuition"...

Toutefois, je pense qu'il faut avoir pratiquer suffisamment les math pour en sentir l'intrt en dveloppement. Il ne faut pas s'tre content d'appliquer mcaniquement des formules et thormes sur des problmes simples...




> Est-ce une question de frilosit, ou est-ce parce qu'il est plus facile de faire un dveloppeur d'un mathmaticien que l'inverse ?


Je vois pas mal de dveloppeur qui acquirent en dveloppant une rigueur mathmatique, une bonne dose d'intuition et une bonne capacit d'abstraction...
Du coup, je pense que a dpend beaucoup des personnes. Je dirais qu'il faut quand mme des pr-dispositions en math...

----------


## jabbounet

> Je dois avoir de grosses lacunes en maths, car pour moi :
> 
> 
> ```
> A.(A+B) = A.A + A.B = A + A.B
> ```



Si A est vrai alors l'expression est vraie a cause du ou avec A. 
(x = A + A.B = Vrai + Vrai.x = Vrai)

Si A est faux alors l'expression est fausse  cause du Et avec A dans A.B. 
(x = A + A.B = Faux + Faux.x = Faux)

Donc je confirme cela fait A.


Pour revenir  la question du thread, pour moi les maths sont un outils utile, mme si je ne m'en sers pas directement tous les jours dans le code que je peux produire ou dans les specs que je peux ecrires.

Elle m'ont appris  ne pas laisser de flou dans une description (pour les specs) du moins dans la limite du temps imparti.

Elle m'ont apport un petit cot cartsiens qui n'est pas pour me dplaire quand je me casse la tte sur un problme complexe et que je le rsous en le dcoupant correctement en petits problmes simples.

maintenant ce n'est pas indispensable (dans mon secteur en tous cas), la logique et l'esprit cartsiens peuvent s'apprendre autrement.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais j'avais plac ma dernire intervention dans le cadre non plus du "bon", mais du Grand au sens de l'excellent qui provoque d'admiration !  
> On a dj discut du "bon", et on commenait  tourner en rond. Donc je suis pass du "bon"  "l'excellent".
> ....
> Tu es toujours dans le domaine du bon, et pas de l'exceptionnel !
> Mais j'ai quand mme envi de dire que "arriver  une solution lgante, efficace et robuste" c'est ce qu'on est en droit d'attendre de tout professionnel. Autrement dit, on n'est mme pas dans le domaine du bon, mais simplement dans le cas de celui qui fait son travail ! ce qui devrait tre le moyen.


Non, nous ne sommes pas d'accord..

Pour moi "brillant" signifie "nettement suprieur  bon"..

Et donc, on n'est pas du tout dans le cadre de celui qui fait son travail..

On est dans le cas de celui qui le transcende, par exemple pour en faire une gnralit....






> L o on n'est pas d'accord, c'est que tu considres que le raisonnement est de la logique, domaine exclusif des mathmatiques, l o je dis que les mathmatiques ne sont qu'un moyen utilis pour l'enseigner. Rflchir, a ne veut pas dire faire des mathmatiques. 
> Observer deux problmes qui n'ont  priori aucun point commun et russir  voir un rapprochement entre les deux, ce n'est pas de la logique. 
> Tu dis que les mathmatiques te permettent de faire les quivalences ncessaires au rapprochement. a peut-tre vrai dans certains cas. 
> ....
> Les mathmatiques t'interdiront alors d'arriver  une solution approximative, partielle et imparfaite, mais qui te permettent malgr tout d'avancer dans une situation o tout tait bloqu. Sauf  accepter malgr tout de faire une quivalence qu'on sait ne pas en tre une. Ce qui revient  renier les mathmatiques et leur rigueur.


Je crois que tu prends trop l'expression "mathmatiques" au sens rigoriste d'un mathmaticien ou d'un scolaire.

Moi je suis physicien d'origine, et pourtant je considre que les maths sont essentielles, alors que je les ai en horreur et que je n'ai quasi-jamais au long de ma carrire utilis quelque chose de plus compliqu qu'une quation du second degr. Et ma spcialisation au cours de ces 27 annes de travail est justement les mathmatiques en informatique scientifique et industrielle..

Et partout, toujours, grce aux maths et  la rigueur impose par le raisonnement, j'ai corrig des algos physiques, j'ai optimis des calculs, j'ai trouv des solutions d'approximations qui avaient un sens...








> Mais, les mathmatiques t'interdiront de faire des rapprochement faux. Autrement dit, faire des rapprochements approximatifs, qui ressemblent vaguement mais pour lesquels on montre aisment que la ressemblance n'est qu'apparente mais n'existe pas rellement.


Non, a c'est la physique qui me l'interdira, les ordres de grandeurs et les domaines de physique.

Mais les maths me guideront justement en me permettant de calculer des ordres de grandeur...

Elles m'aideront aussi en ne me faisant pas travailler (_comme on le voit trop souvent sur des posts_) pour remplacer des _switch_ par des _ifs_ ou rciproquement, ou me torturer la cervelle pour conomiser une instruction (_ou pire une ligne comme une accolade_), mais en dirigeant vers le noeud du problme , l o une optimisation aura un vrai impact.

Elles m'adieront  vrifier que je passe bien dans tous les cas de figure possibles.

Elles m'aideront enfin  trouver des solutions  des problmes non rsolus qui se posent au cours de mon travail, et qui, bien qu'tant de la recherche, ncessitent une solution rapide et relle car dans un projet oprationnel..

----------


## dvdbly

> Je vois pas mal de dveloppeur qui acquirent en dveloppant une rigueur mathmatique, une bonne dose d'intuition et une bonne capacit d'abstraction...
> Du coup, je pense que a dpend beaucoup des personnes. Je dirais qu'il faut quand mme des pr-dispositions en math...


Je ne parlais pas de la tournure d'esprit, mais du corpus de connaissance qui est moins vident  comprendre et  intgrer en mathmatiques qu'en informatique.

A la limite, un algorithme tant une recette, tu n'as pas besoin de le comprendre pour le coder.
Quant aux mcanismes de programmation et aux concepts d'architecture des ordinateurs que doit intgrer un dveloppeur, ils me semblent moins complexes que les thories mathmatiques (sans parler des recettes d'application) qu'il faut apprendre, comprendre et intgrer lorsque l'on suit un cursus de mathmatiques pures.

----------


## maske

> Je ne parlais pas de la tournure d'esprit, mais du corpus de connaissance qui est moins vident  comprendre et  intgrer en mathmatiques qu'en informatique.
> 
> A la limite, un algorithme tant une recette, tu n'as pas besoin de le comprendre pour le coder.
> Quant aux mcanismes de programmation et aux concepts d'architecture des ordinateurs que doit intgrer un dveloppeur, ils me semblent moins complexes que les thories mathmatiques (sans parler des recettes d'application) qu'il faut apprendre, comprendre et intgrer lorsque l'on suit un cursus de mathmatiques pures.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il faut replacer les choses dans un certain contexte. On parle de quelle informatique ? On peut devenir "codeur" avec un bac+2, donc forcment c'est moins complexe que de faire un Bac+5 en maths.

On peut aussi devenir "codeur" (mais on parle plus d'un ingnieur)  bac+5, et contextuellement, dans la globalit la quantit et la difficult des choses  ingrer est trs similaire. C'est encore plus vrai dans le cadre d'un doctorat.

C'est une question de niveau.

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Celui qui rsout un problme sans savoir qu'il tait impossible de le rsoudre me fait relativement peur. Il n'est pas forcment conscient des approximations qu'il a faite et est souvent incapable de justifier de la prcision de ces approximations... Tt o tard, il y a aura un cas o c'est impossible qu'il ne saura pas expliquer.


Il faut bien comprendre de quoi on parle. Le problme n'est videmment pas rellement impossible. 
Il est en ralit peru comme tel, parce qu'il est mal pos, mal identifi, par manque de comptences, de moyens, parce qu'on a commis une faute en montrant qu'il est impossible....
Sauf que tant que personne ne met le doigt sur l'erreur, tu restes sur ton raisonnement. Pour peu que le problme soit suffisamment complexe pour que le rsultat ne soit pas abrrant, le problme restera rput impossible.
Jusqu' ce que quelqu'un qui n'a pas suivi ton analyse, essaie de le rsoudre et y parvienne !




> Je crois que tu prends trop l'expression "mathmatiques" au sens rigoriste d'un mathmaticien ou d'un scolaire.


Je suis pourtant dans une dmarche trs mathmatique : "supposons que ce soit vrai. Et voyons ce que a donne lorsqu'on l'utilise  fond, jusqu'au cas les plus extrmes".
Si on arrive  quelque chose d'abrrant, c'est que l'hypothse de dpart est fausse !




> Moi je suis physicien d'origine, et pourtant je considre que les maths sont essentielles, alors que je les ai en horreur et que je n'ai quasi-jamais au long de ma carrire utilis quelque chose de plus compliqu qu'une quation du second degr. Et ma spcialisation au cours de ces 27 annes de travail est justement les mathmatiques en informatique scientifique et industrielle..
> 
> Et partout, toujours, grce aux maths et  la rigueur impose par le raisonnement, j'ai corrig des algos physiques, j'ai optimis des calculs, j'ai trouv des solutions d'approximations qui avaient un sens...


Autrement dit, ton mtier c'est du calcul et des maths. Il est normal que les maths te soient essentielles.

Moi je fais de l'informatique de gestion. Mes problmes consistent  dessiner des crans de saisi,  crire ensuite les donnes dans une base de donnes. Puis  retourner les chercher dans la base, pour les imprimer ou les afficher dans un tat de gestion. 
Le tout avec une IHM suffisamment ergonomique et agrable pour ne pas rebuter les utilisateurs, et sans avoir besoin d'utiliser 10 serveurs par utilisateur.
Donc des choses normalement trs simples. Les maths l dedans sont d'un intrt trs limit.




> Elles m'aideront aussi en ne me faisant pas travailler (comme on le voit trop souvent sur des posts) pour remplacer des switch par des ifs ou rciproquement, ou me torturer la cervelle pour conomiser une instruction (ou pire une ligne comme une accolade), mais en dirigeant vers le noeud du problme , l o une optimisation aura un vrai impact.


Moi j'cris toutes mes applis en les instrumentants suffisamment pour savoir  chaque instant o elle se trouve et se qu'elle fait. Lorsque je dois optimiser les perfs ou la conso mmoire, je n'ai pas besoin de rflchir, mes traces et mon profiler me disent actement o a se passe et pourquoi c'est lent. 




> Elles m'aideront enfin  trouver des solutions  des problmes non rsolus qui se posent au cours de mon travail, et qui, bien qu'tant de la recherche, ncessitent une solution rapide et relle car dans un projet oprationnel..


Moi dernirement, a a t exactement le contraire. On a bloqu un projet pendant plus d'un an parce que en toute rigueur, ce que les utilisateurs demandaient tait infaisable. Et que soit disant, si on ne faisait pas exactement ce qu'ils demandaient, a ne servait  rien.
Sur le plan thorique, on pouvait se retrouver dans une multitude de cas de figure qu'on ne peut pas traiter (et mme pour ceux qu'on pouvait traiter, a aurait t une grosse usine  gaz). 
Donc le projet a t abandonn.

Au bout d'un an, il leur faisait tellement dfaut, qu'on m'a demand de faire ce que je pouvais, vu que quoi que je fasse ce serai toujours mieux que rien.

J'ai pondu un truc qui en toute rigueur ne fait pas ce qu'ils ont demand (ils voulaient des tableaux de valeurs, je leur affiche les formules de calcul). Mais dans 95% des cas, ils ne voient pas la diffrence (les formules sont des _switch_ qui aiguillent sur des valeurs immdiates, d'autres _switch_ ou une formule, et je dessine le _switch_ sous la formule d'un tableau). 
Dans les 5% restants, ma solution est en fait largement suffisante pour leur besoin rel (la formule est triviale, et le tableau est inutile).
Cependant, sur le plan thorique, les 5% aurraient pu ne pas rpondre du tout au besoin (la formule pourrait tre complexe), et le rapport des pourcentages aurait trs bien pu tre invers !

----------


## souviron34

> Moi dernirement, a a t exactement le contraire. On a bloqu un projet pendant plus d'un an parce que en toute rigueur, ce que les utilisateurs demandaient tait infaisable. Et que soit disant, si on ne faisait pas exactement ce qu'ils demandaient, a ne servait  rien.
> Sur le plan thorique, on pouvait se retrouver dans une multitude de cas de figure qu'on ne peut pas traiter (et mme pour ceux qu'on pouvait traiter, a aurait t une grosse usine  gaz). 
> Donc le projet a t abandonn.
> 
> Au bout d'un an, il leur faisait tellement dfaut, qu'on m'a demand de faire ce que je pouvais, vu que quoi que je fasse ce serai toujours mieux que rien.
> 
> J'ai pondu un truc qui en toute rigueur ne fait pas ce qu'ils ont demand (ils voulaient des tableaux de valeurs, je leur affiche les formules de calcul). Mais dans 95% des cas, ils ne voient pas la diffrence (les formules sont des _switch_ qui aiguillent sur des valeurs immdiates, d'autres _switch_ ou une formule, et je dessine le _switch_ sous la formule d'un tableau). 
> Dans les 5% restants, ma solution est en fait largement suffisante pour leur besoin rel (la formule est triviale, et le tableau est inutile).
> Cependant, sur le plan thorique, les 5% aurraient pu ne pas rpondre du tout au besoin (la formule pourrait tre complexe), et le rapport des pourcentages aurait trs bien pu tre invers !


Mais c'est bien ce que je disais.. Tu prends mathmatiques ici pour un sens rigoriste..

Ce que tu dis ci-dessus est trs exactement ce que je fais.. et n'implique des maths de fac (de maths) mais les maths de base aident (_comme tu le dis : les formules, juste ta pense et l'tablissement de la soution est base sur les maths de base, de mme que le calcul des pourcentages_).

Comme c'tait le sujet du thread, tu rponds donc "oui les maths me sont utiles"  ::P:

----------


## Franck SORIANO

> Mais c'est bien ce que je disais.. Tu prends mathmatiques ici pour un sens rigoriste..


C'est parce que ici le seul rapport avec les maths, c'est la rigueur du raisonement. 




> comme tu le dis : les formules, juste ta pesne et l'tablissement de la soution est base sur les maths de base, de mme que le calcul des pourcentages[/I]).


En fait  dire vrai, pas du tout : Je savais que je ne pouvais pas sortir les tableaux qu'on me demandait, alors j'ai dcid de me contenter de leur lister toutes les formules concernes dans un mme document. 
Une fois que j'ai eu le doc sous les yeux, j'ai vu que je pouvais dessiner les switch en tableaux, et que le rsultat correspondait quasiment  ce qu'ils voulaient.
Autrement dit, les maths (la thorie de ce qu'on nous demandait) ont t un obstacle en nous disant qu'on ne saurait pas faire. 
Mais en essayant de faire autre chose, un gros coup de bol  fait que je suis  peu prs arriv  ce qu'ils voulaient. 




> Comme c'tait le sujet du thread, tu rponds donc "oui les maths me sont utiles"


Le sujet c'tait "faut-il..." ce qui veut dire une ncessit et qui sous-entend que celui qui n'est pas un mathmaticien est mauvais.
Je n'ai jamais dit que les maths taient inutiles. Elles sont parfois utiles,  condition de ne pas s'enliser dans des dmarches rigoristes.
Ensuite, je suis comme toi, j'ai recours  l'outil appropri en fonction de mes besoins. Par exemple, je n'hsite pas  sortir la thorie des files d'attente pour prouver qu' charge identique, une architecture donnera de mauvais temps de rponse alors qu'une autre sera plus performante, mme si globalement, les serveurs traitent autant de transactions  la seconde.

Le point sur lequel je veux surtout m'insurger, c'est que trop souvent j'ai vu des mathmaticiens dbarquer dans l'informatique en se disant : "l'informatique c'est de la logique. La logique ce n'est qu'un sous-ensemble des mathmatiques. Je suis un dieu des mathmatiques, donc je vais tre un dieu de l'informatique". Et non seulement ils se prennent une gamelle monumentale, mais en plus ils essaient de pondre une thorie fumeuse derrire le moindre truc simple. Ne comprennent pas que mme si leur usine  gaz fonctionne parfaitement, la solution simple, pas aussi prcise est prfrable, car suffisante et moins onreuse. 
Et le plus grave l-dedans, c'est que tant qu'ils ne se sont pas pris une bonne claque et qu'ils n'ont pas compris que l'informatique ce n'est pas des mathmatiques, tu ne peux rien leur apprendre, car ils ne t'coutent pas.

Je ne veux pas non plus qu'on pense que pour devenir un bon informaticien, il faille suivre des tudes de mathmatiques. C'est con  dire, mais pour faire un bon informaticien, il vaut mieux faire des tudes d'informatique !

----------


## maske

> les maths de base
> Comme c'tait le sujet du thread, tu rponds donc "oui les maths me sont utiles"


Non dsol, le sujet c'est "Faut-il tre bon en maths pour...".

Donc on ne parle pas d'un niveau de base, mais d'un niveau bac+5/bac+8.

----------


## jabbounet

> Le point sur lequel je veux surtout m'insurger, c'est que trop souvent j'ai vu des mathmaticiens dbarquer dans l'informatique en se disant : "l'informatique c'est de la logique. La logique ce n'est qu'un sous-ensemble des mathmatiques. Je suis un dieu des mathmatiques, donc je vais tre un dieu de l'informatique".


Exact l'informatique n'est pas que de la logique, il y a aussi de l'humain et du matriel. comprendre suffisamment les 3 n'est pas toujours une chose aise.

----------


## B.AF

Que personne ne le prenne mal, mais j'ai l'impression qu'au lieu de rpondre  la question, c'est plutt ceux qui sont infirms par le postulat de base du post qui s'insurgent.

Je pense que dans l'ensemble, cela n'est pas propre aux mathmatiques. Je pense que toutes les personnes dont le cursus a compris des dmarches d'analyse, de rsolution, d'information et de la mthode peuvent faire de grands dveloppeurs.

On oublie souvent que Larry Wall qui a invent le Perl est linguiste. 

Il y a une certitude que j'ai c'est qu'un grand dveloppeur est surtout un grand penseur et une personne qui prfre crer qu'appliquer.

----------


## dvdbly

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il faut replacer les choses dans un certain contexte. On parle de quelle informatique ? On peut devenir "codeur" avec un bac+2, donc forcment c'est moins complexe que de faire un Bac+5 en maths.
> 
> On peut aussi devenir "codeur" (mais on parle plus d'un ingnieur)  bac+5, et contextuellement, dans la globalit la quantit et la difficult des choses  ingrer est trs similaire. C'est encore plus vrai dans le cadre d'un doctorat.
> 
> C'est une question de niveau.



a fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas frquent le milieu, mais aux dernires nouvelles, il y avait un BTS et un DUT d'informatique, mais pas de DEUG, et un DEUG de Maths mais pas d'informatique.

Cela me semble corroborer mon propos, sans offense  aux populations concernes...

----------


## maske

> a fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas frquent le milieu, mais aux dernires nouvelles, il y avait un BTS et un DUT d'informatique, mais pas de DEUG, et un DEUG de Maths mais pas d'informatique.
> 
> Cela me semble corroborer mon propos, sans offense  aux populations concernes...


Eh bien puisque j'ai un DEUG et une licence d'informatique... mme si les miens portent une mention mathmatique, parce que j'ai choisi de suivre la moiti de mes cours avec les matheux purs, j'ai d'anciens collgues qui ont une mention informatique-informatique, ces diplmes existent bien

----------


## pseudocode

> Faut-il tre bon en math pour tre un bon dveloppeur ?


Pas forcment. 

Par contre, je pense qu'il faut avoir un bon esprit logique et avoir une bonne capacit d'abstraction. 

Ces qualits sont galement essentielles pour tre bon en math, c'est peut-tre de l que vient la confusion.

----------


## dvdbly

> Eh bien puisque j'ai un deug et une licence d'informatique... mme si les miens portent une mention mathmatiques, parce que j'ai choisi de suivre la moiti de mes cours avec les matheux purs, j'ai d'anciens collgues qui ont une mention informatique-informatique, ces diplmes existent bien


J'ai regard les programmes au niveau DEUG dans ma rgion et effectivement, les choses ont bien chang.

----------


## jeanlee411

> En gestion un peu d'algbre de boole, et les oprations de base.


*Les mathmatiques sont fondamentaux pour la POO. Lorsqu'on defini une architecture objet, on se retrouve face  des problmatiques lis aux espaces vectoriels et autres thories des ensembles. Et je ne parle mme pas de 3D ou une partie des cours d'analyse de prepa est bien utile.Donc obligatoire d'aprs moi.*

__________________________
Watch Furry Vengeance Online Free

----------


## Lung

> aux espaces vectoriels et autres thories des ensembles.


Tellement indispensable, que je ne sais mme pas ce que c'est.

----------


## jabbounet

> Les mathmatiques sont fondamentaux pour la POO. Lorsqu'on defini une architecture objet, on se retrouve face  des problmatique lis aux espace vectoriel et autres thorie des ensemble. Et je ne parle meme pas de 3D ou une partie des cours d'analyse de prepa est bien utile.Donc obligatoire d'apres moi.


 Ok, pourquoi pas.

 As-tu eu besoin pour crire ce message avec ton ordinateur de savoir toutes les thories (lectronique/mcanique/mathmatiques/chimie/physique des semiconducteurs/....) qui lui ont permis de voir le jour et d'tre utilisable par n'importe qui?

 Non. et je pense que beaucoup de personnes qui font des dveloppements objet  l'heure actuelle n'ont aucune conscience des modles mathmatiques qui peuvent se cacher dessous.

----------


## pseudocode

> non. et je pense que beaucoup des personnes qui font des developpements objet  l'heure actuelle n'ont aucune conscience des modles mathmatiques qui peuvent se cacher dessous.


Conscience de l'aspect thorique, pas forcment.

Mais savoir les utiliser, c'est a mon avis une des caractristiques qui fait un "bon" dveloppeur.

----------


## rakakabe

Lorsque j'ai tudi les maths aprs le bacc, 99 % des exercices qu'on nous donne commence par : "Dmontrer que ...", "Prouver que ...", et ce quel que soit la matire tudie (analyse, algbre, topologie, ...).

Plus tard, lorsque j'ai fait l'informatique, j'ai remarqu l'quivalence de ces phrases : "Pourquoi tel code ou programme marche lorsque je fais ceci plutt que cela ?", surtout dans le cas o le code provient d'une tierce personne ...

Maintenant, je me demande si "avoir une culture en maths fait un grand dveloppeur" ! ::koi::

----------


## jabbounet

> Conscience de l'aspect thorique, pas forcment.
> 
> Mais savoir les utiliser, c'est a mon avis une des caractristiques qui fait un "bon" dveloppeur.


C'est bien ce que je dis, beaucoup de gens savent utiliser la modlisation objet sans avoir conscience des modles mathmatiques sous-jacents.

Tout comme beaucoup de personnes savent utiliser un tlphone-mobile/smartphone sans connaitre la complxit interne du tlphone lui-mme ou du rseau qui doit le grer.


Et c'est tout un mtier de russir  simplifier une thorie/un systme pour permettre  n'importe qui de pouvoir l'utiliser.

----------


## MABROUKI

La programmation et le developpement de logicieLs ont lieu sur un calculateur et on trouve le moyen de discuter si les mathematiques ont un rapport avec l'art de calculer correctement et avec precision.
Il faut parfaitement maitriser 2 outils : 
- L'algorithmique ou ensemble des methodes de calcul numeriques eprouvees 
- l'analyse numerique s'agissant de calcul numerique precis pour ne pas dire exact.
- connaitre egalement l'outil calculateur et ses limites.
Enfin il me semble que les mathematiques ont le meme rapport  la technique informatique que celui qu'entretiennent les mathematiques avec beaucoup d'autres techniques (electronique,electricite,mecanique etc...).
Toute la difficulte vient de ce que rapport n'est pas constant dans le temps et que des branches des mathematiques non utilisees aujourdhui pourraient s'averer necessaires dans le futur.
Aussi faut -il toujours faire le pari de pascal quand il s'agit de  preparation mathematique  .
"Qu'en croyant  dieu(pari sur l'existance) je ne perds rien mais je gagne le paradis,mais qu'on y croyant pas je perds le paradis"  

Bonne soiree....

----------


## rakakabe

> Tellement indispensable, que je ne sais mme pas ce que c'est.


Pour la thorie des ensembles, essaie de voir un peu cette thorie et faites des requtes SQL et on verra ...

----------


## souviron34

::aie:: 

On dterre un sujet de plus d'un an ???  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

> On dterre un sujet de plus d'un an ???


2012 La fin du monde approche !, Les (sujets) morts reviennent a la vie ... ::mouarf::

----------


## rakakabe

> 2012 La fin du monde approche !, Les (sujets) morts reviennent a la vie ...


 ::bravo::  touch  ::kill::

----------


## maske

> On dterre un sujet de plus d'un an ???


Ah en fait quand un sujet a plus d'un an, il est interdit d'en reparler ?

C'est vrai qu'aprs un an, plus personne ne peut avoir un avis intressant  faire partager.

Trs bonne remarque, trs pertinente !

----------


## deathness

Et puis comme a ceux qui sont arrivs rcemment peuvent donner leur avis  ::P: 

Dj les math c'est vaste. Les math de lyce n'ont pas grand chose  voir avec les math du suprieur.
Je dirais que les math du lyce sont essentiel pour la capacit d'analyse et de logique qu'elle te permette d'apprendre. Aprs, les math du suprieur ne sont utiles que si tu bosses dans un contexte les ncessitant...

----------


## soniali

je developpe au sein d'une societe d'assurance. Je suis un maniaque du code bien propre. Mais quand tu n'as pas de code bien propre tu geres au cas par cas en esperant de n'oublier personne. Ce qui n'arrive pas souvent quand tu as un solide bagage mathematique. Aujourd'hui je veux me specialiser dans  l'intelligence artificielle ou le data mining mais je suis mort de peur  l'ide des maths. Un bon developpeur sait faire des maths. Sinon il y'a les autres

----------


## Mat.M

> je developpe au sein d'une societe d'assurance. Je suis un maniaque du code bien propre. Mais quand tu n'as pas de code bien propre tu geres au cas par cas en esperant de n'oublier personne. Ce qui n'arrive pas souvent quand tu as un solide bagage mathematique. Aujourd'hui je veux me specialiser dans  l'intelligence artificielle ou le data mining mais je suis mort de peur  l'ide des maths. Un bon developpeur sait faire des maths. Sinon il y'a les autres


1-on peut trs bien faire maths sups et math sp et faire du code bcl parce que dans l'entreprise o on travaille il n'y pas de place pour la qualit
Ensuite le code "propre" qu'est ce que c'est ? 
Il faudrait peut-tre apporter une dfinition.
Le code propre c'est du code qui ne se rpte pas ( donc obligation ventuelle de refactorisation ) ou dont on vite au maximum les rptitions.
Ensuite du code propre c'est du code fait selon des rgles et mthodologies propres  l'entreprise ou  l'quipe qui fait le projet.

2-Pour ce qui est des mathmatiques, pas la peine de se lancer dans un domaine sans en comprendre la vocation premire et la philosophie...
je fais la dmarche inverse et je pose la question :  quoi servent les mathmatiques notamment en informatique ?

Je souponne un peu le systme ducatif franais qui voulait dans les annes 80-90 que chaque lve scolaris ait la bosse des maths ; c'est trs bien mais encore faut-il que l'on comprenne la finalit des mathmatiques

----------


## Invit

> Je souponne un peu le systme ducatif franais qui voulait dans les annes 80-90 que chaque lve scolaris ait la bosse des maths ; c'est trs bien mais encore faut-il que l'on comprenne la finalit des mathmatiques


Alors l, c'est sr ... Combien de fois j'ai du batailler pour partir dans les tudes informatiques avec une moyenne en maths dsastreuse ...
Je suis maintenant dans les rseaux et systmes informatiques et les maths ne me servent pas vraiment. Et pourtant, ils s'en foutaient de savoir que c'tait pour du rseau ou du dveloppement...

Aprs, pour le dveloppement, j'en fais en perso et en pro pour de petits projets. Si on enlve les maths "standard", il faut tre logique. Et c'est souvent (ce n'est qu' ?) avec les maths que l'on dveloppe a tant jeune (au niveau scolaire j'entends).

Est-ce qu'il est possible de dvelopper sa logique avec le dveloppement ? Ou il faut l'avoir dvelopper avec les Maths ?  ::P:

----------

